# Dress code at church?



## Jody Hawk (Apr 21, 2006)

Just curious, what do y'all think of a grown man wearing shorts to church? When I was coming up us kids didn't even wear shorts to church. Now alot of kids wear them and occasionally a grown up. Now I can take jeans and T-Shirts but I think shorts are a bit too much, but that is just the way I was raised.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 21, 2006)

I think as long as your there, it doesn't matter what you wear...


----------



## SBG (Apr 21, 2006)

Personally, I don't agree with it. But that is how I was raised.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 21, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't agree with it. But that is how I was raised.



AMEN !!!


----------



## ilikembig (Apr 21, 2006)

But are we going to church to see what everyone is wearing? I was raised as well putting on Sunday best, And I do wear the occasional pair of jeans to service, but it does not bother me at all to see the younger crowd or even an adult comfortable. I am proud to see them in service.  Do you think God looks at it as disrespect?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2006)

It`s not for me to say, but I won`t do it.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 21, 2006)

It does matter what you wear. think about it if you were going to see someone's family that had given ther life for you you would dress appropiately to show your respect for them wouldn't you. Jesus not only gave his life for you but made a way for you to go directly to good with your needs and prayers without having to go through a priest, plus he gave you eternal life. doesn't he and God the father deserve respect even more so?
Dana


----------



## ilikembig (Apr 21, 2006)

Is the giving of respect by what one wears though? What about those who attend service yet the best they can wear is holy jeans or a pair of shorts during the summer time? I just find it hard to believe in my heart that God will look down on one of his own if they are not in slacks and dress shirts.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 21, 2006)

what i mean is we should wear the best we have.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 21, 2006)

Shorts are not appropriate for anyone, but neither is a mini skirt.


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 21, 2006)

If what you are wearing is in good taste, wear it.  Docker's shorts, golf shirt, good shoes, how is that not respectful?  You can't see a man's heart by looking at his fashion.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 21, 2006)

Been down this road before but it was concerning women wearing pants to church and then it spiraled down from there.......

I would rather see them there in shorts worshiping than not worshiping.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Apr 21, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Been down this road before but it was concerning women wearing pants to church and then it spiraled down from there.......
> 
> I would rather see them there in shorts worshiping than not worshiping.


Amen; May not look real good but if they're in church it can't be all that bad. Would never think of asking them to leave.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 21, 2006)

Georgiaastro said:
			
		

> Would never think of asking them to leave.



I agree 100% but I still think that we should dress appropriate in the House of the Lord. But like I said, that is how I was raised. Maybe I need to change with the times.


----------



## creekrunner (Apr 21, 2006)

Its the way I ways raised too. If your going to the church, dress like it, if your going to campmeeting ,shorts are fine


----------



## GAGE (Apr 21, 2006)

My church attire is either Mossy Oak camo or Columbia performance fishing gear...I was raised Catholic and IMO it is what is in your heart not on your person and my Church  is the great outdoors enjoying what he created!


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 21, 2006)

Here we go again.  If yall want to go to church to judge one another why go?  How is it bad taste to wear shorts?  I can see the comments coming already so yall have it.  I will not JUDGE you for them.


----------



## SBG (Apr 21, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Here we go again.  If yall want to go to church to judge one another why go?  How is it bad taste to wear shorts?  I can see the comments coming already so yall have it.  I will not JUDGE you for them.



Admittedly, it is a difficult subject to discuss without folks getting riled up. Here is what I believe.

The topic of dress code in the Church is one that needs to be broached prayerfully. We have an older gentleman that comes to our Church regularly that always wears shorts. He is from up North and he freely admits that the standards are more lax from his part of the country. I believe that he is a born again believer and that he loves the Lord and His word. I also believe, even though he is in his 70's and has been in Church for many years, that he is spiritually immature. The Bible teaches that when a person is saved, that they LITERALLY become a new creature. The old things of life pass away and all things become new. At the time of conversion, all that have been saved, begin their walk with Christ. It is a growing process that takes the newborn babe In Christ upon a path to more spiritual maturity. In this walk, some move forward, others stand still, and unfortunately, some even take one step forward and then two steps back. Each of these folks are saved and on their way to heaven; however, the one that stays still, and the one that makes progress just to fall back, are the ones that will never reach maturity in their spiritual relationship with the Lord. 

Having said that, a Church should NEVER turn a visitor away because of what they are wearing...unless it is something that is obviously offensive or disrespectful. IMHO, jeans on ladies, shorts on men, etc. does not meet that criteria.

I do believe that a Church can and should develop a dress code for its members and for the workers. Before a person becomes a member of the Church, they should be explained what the dress requirements are, and they should accept them before taking membership. Members should also be admonished not to look down on a visitor because of their attire, and should welcome them with Christian love and desire to see them get saved or see them grow in spiritual maturity.


----------



## TOW (Apr 21, 2006)

*A cowboy in church*

*A cowboy in church *

One Sunday morning an old cowboy entered a church just
before services were to begin. Although the old man
and his clothes were spotlessly clean, he wore jeans,
a denim shirt and boots that were very worn and
ragged. In his hand he carried a worn out old hat and
an equally worn out Bible.

The church he entered was in a very upscale and
exclusive part of the city. It was the largest and
most beautiful church the old cowboy had ever seen.
The people of the congregation were all dressed with
expensive clothes and accessories.

As the cowboy took a seat, the others moved away from
him. No one greeted, spoke to, or welcomed him. They
were all appalled at his appearance and did not
attempt to hide it.

As the old cowboy was leaving the church, the preacher
approached him and asked the cowboy to do him a favor.
"Before you come back in here again, have a talk with
God and ask him what he thinks would be appropriate
attire for worship." The old cowboy assured the
preacher he would.

The next Sunday, he showed back up for the services
wearing the same ragged jeans, shirt, boots, and hat.
Once again he was completely shunned and ignored. The
preacher approached the man and said, "I thought I
asked you to speak to God before you came back to our
church."

"I did," replied the old cowboy.

"If you spoke to God, what did he tell you the proper
attire should be for worshiping in here?" asked the
preacher.

"Well, sir, God told me that He didn't have a clue
what I should wear. He said He'd never been in this
church "


----------



## SBG (Apr 21, 2006)

TOW said:
			
		

> *A cowboy in church *
> 
> One Sunday morning an old cowboy entered a church just
> before services were to begin. Although the old man
> ...



Good one TOW.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 21, 2006)

I always wear a suit and tie to church; I figger if Reagan can have so much respect for his position that he never removed his coat in the Oval Office, I can have enough respect for the One who died for me that I put on my best when I visit His house.

Y'all wear what you want, it doesn't matter to me; like my daddy always told me: "It doesn't make any difference what others do, so long as YOU do the right thing."


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 21, 2006)

*Slipe sliding away......*

It is just another sign of the south losing it's heritage.  I assure you, if your family is from the south, your grandpa would never in his wildest dreams have worn shorts to church.   Neither would my dad, neither will I and neither will my son.  But hey, "It's ALL good.  Change with the times.  I mean God changes with time right?  Just because something was wrong 10-20 whatever years ago does not make it wrong today."   How many topics could we say that about hunh????  
Paint it however you want.   Claim the 'high road' if you so choose.  The fact remains, it is about RESPECT.   Why did our parents or grandparents not wear shorts to church?  Were the summer's cooler back then?  Had nobody invented shorts yet?  Oh, ok....   And y'all can tout that "Well if it's the nicest thing somebody has"... whatever.  Sounds nice, but you KNOW darn good and well that is NOT the case.    Nobody in the world would fault a person for wearing the best they have whatever it is.  If people are wearing "the best they have" to church then this country is in a depresion the likes of which has never been seen before. 
I wouldn't go to your house in shorts for dinner I'm sure not going into the house of the Lord dressed that way.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 21, 2006)

I think God deserves the best we can give Him.  If shorts are the best someone has, then fine.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 22, 2006)

To me, Sunday Morning and Sunday Night Services are like others have said here, to be treated with respect to the Lord. That means I wear clothes nicer to Church on those days than I do to work during the week. That is a minimum of some dress slacks and a collared, button shirt or a suit. Wednesday night service is not too long after I get off of work, so I wear what I wore to work that day (minimum jeans, collared shirt).

If that is a visitor, or shorts is all that they have, then obviously, no problem. But I think those actual situations are few and far between.

However, I am actually more concerned about good, upstanding members allowing their wives and daughters wearing miniskirts and low-cut blouses that do nothing but cause male members (young and old) to look at legs and breasts during the service instead of the preacher and the Bible. Yeah, it's the man's fault for watching that stuff instead of worshipping, but a portion of the blame also falls on the woman and her husband as well.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## ilikembig (Apr 22, 2006)

TOW said:
			
		

> *A cowboy in church *
> 
> One Sunday morning an old cowboy entered a church just
> before services were to begin. Although the old man
> ...





WOW!!!!!


----------



## leroy (Apr 22, 2006)

I feel  a Church should have better things to do than worry with what people have on. At our Church Sun. morning most have on dress pants, suit and tie, dresses etc formal. Sun night is a little more casual some people wear shorts, jeans etc. Wed night is all around casual most wear jeans, shorts. I help in the kitchen on Wed night with our meals so I wear jeans and shorts when it gets warmer. I sometimes wear shorts on Sun. night, but on Sun mornings I wear slacks and dress shirts I hate a suit and tie so I seldom wear one. I have seen some come in on Sun. night straight from hunting and still have on camo. I think I asked the question in the earlier thread if anyone's Church had ever called anyone on there dress and no one could recall that they had so it dosent appear that it is a problem in most Churchs.


----------



## specialk (Apr 22, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> , your grandpa would never in his wildest dreams have worn shorts to church.




my granddad only wore shorts out in public at one place-the beach-and that was only a few times in his entire life when he was a young feller.  i never saw him in any.........


----------



## 7401R (Apr 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> The fact remains, it is about RESPECT.



Well, if it shows disrespect for me to wear shorts to church, does that mean that I certainly can't come into the presence of GOD (kneel and pray) in a pair of shorts without it being disrespectful?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 23, 2006)

Would you go to a funeral in shorts?


----------



## 7401R (Apr 23, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Would you go to a funeral in shorts?



No. However, JESUS nor GOD is dead.

And, you did not answer my question.

   7


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 23, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Well, if it shows disrespect for me to wear shorts to church, does that mean that I certainly can't come into the presence of GOD (kneel and pray) in a pair of shorts without it being disrespectful?



I often pray in shorts, I've even prayed in my underwear,  but when I'm in God's House I'm in pants.


----------



## leroy (Apr 23, 2006)

Where in the Bible does it tell you that you cant wear shorts to Church or that you have to wear a suit and tie?


----------



## 7401R (Apr 23, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I often pray in shorts, I've even prayed in my underwear,  but when I'm in God's House I'm in pants.



Seems to me, you respect the house more than you respect GOD. JMO

This smacks of legalism to me.....during Bible times the prevalent style of dress for men was the tunic, most of which were no more than knee length (first shorts? ). I would venture to say, if it was alright for Paul to preach in a tunic..... it is alright for me to wear shorts to church.

BTW, I do not wear shorts to church. I tend to follow the norm and my raising. (was also raised to be a Democrat.....I have to go against my raising on this)

   7


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 23, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Seems to me, you respect the house more than you respect GOD. JMO



I respect God and I also respect his House because it is Holy.


----------



## SBG (Apr 23, 2006)

IMHO, it is matter of spiritual maturity.


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 23, 2006)

Whiteboy said:
			
		

> Never done it, but I've got bigger problems of my own than to worry about the speck in somebody else's eye.  I'll leave that up to the more qualified judges there.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Apr 23, 2006)

I  was taught to do what the bible says. so in light of this can anyone quote a bible verse that confronts this issue one way or the other? imo that will solve this debate.


----------



## cowboyron (Apr 23, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Shorts are not appropriate for anyone, but neither is a mini skirt.



"Amen"......Branch


----------



## Gator1679 (Apr 23, 2006)

gatrapper said:
			
		

> I agree with Arrow if you are there worshiping god then i really dont find what you are wearing a big deal.



I wanted to qoute a few others but dont know if you can qoute more than one per post. But anyway- first to the one i didnt qoute but wanted to- SBG said that it was a matter of spiritual maturity. What? Brother that is one of the most insane comments I've read tonight. Really no other comment for that is needed. But anyway. 

I like gatrapper, totally agree with Arrow on this one. Who cares? Does God? Anyway... probably attitudes like these from believers that would make a non-Christian not want to come to church.

And to the ones that were qouting the "not wanting to worry about the speck in others eyes, because of the plank in their own...." I'm pretty sure that right there Jesus was speaking on Sin, not on wearing shorts to church. 

Anyway, get a grip fellows-- as long as there modest let em' come on in.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 23, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Well, if it shows disrespect for me to wear shorts to church, does that mean that I certainly can't come into the presence of GOD (kneel and pray) in a pair of shorts without it being disrespectful?


Of course.  You can do it in your underwear or bare rear naked if you want.  Would you go to church either way?  
As I said, some will pretend this is a high horse issue.  It's not.  It's yet another example of us changing God to suit our selfish needs (we can't be 'bothered' to dress a little nicer for church?!?!).   As he said "Will you not stay awake with me but one hour?"  
We hear it all.  "Well I don't need to go to church and if I go I sure don't need to dress like I'm going...."
It's amazing how we define God based on our selfish desires isn't it?  It's not ALL good.  
Is it really asking so much to dress respectfully to entire the house of the Lord who willingly sacrificed Himself for your benefit by hanging until His death on a cross?  No, of course He doesn't NEED it.  But He most certainly DESERVES it.   I guess it's just too much to ask.....


----------



## leroy (Apr 23, 2006)

I wore a nice pair of shorts (knee length) and a collared dress shirt to Church tonight and a pair of leather sandal type shoes. I thought of this thread and looked around probably 85% of the people, young and old, in our Church tonight had on some type of jeans. And I thought I can't see God looking down thinking Hmmm there they are in my house with those jeans and shorts on.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Of course.  You can do it in your underwear or bare rear naked if you want.  Would you go to church either way?
> As I said, some will pretend this is a high horse issue.  It's not.  It's yet another example of us changing God to suit our selfish needs (we can't be 'bothered' to dress a little nicer for church?!?!).   As he said "Will you not stay awake with me but one hour?"
> We hear it all.  "Well I don't need to go to church and if I go I sure don't need to dress like I'm going...."
> It's amazing how we define God based on our selfish desires isn't it?  It's not ALL good.
> Is it really asking so much to dress respectfully to entire the house of the Lord who willingly sacrificed Himself for your benefit by hanging until His death on a cross?  No, of course He doesn't NEED it.  But He most certainly DESERVES it.   I guess it's just too much to ask.....



How is this changing GOD?

 My point is not to defend wearing shorts as I do not participate in that, but to show that the shorts issue is more religion oriented than spiritual. GOD "DESERVES" that we bring an open and contrite heart to church and that we worship (spiritual event) HIM as the KING that HE is and not to be so caught up in the trappings of religion that such issues as this derails our service to him.

   7


----------



## SBG (Apr 24, 2006)

Gator1679 said:
			
		

> first to the one i didnt qoute but wanted to- SBG said that it was a matter of spiritual maturity. What? Brother that is one of the most insane comments I've read tonight. Really no other comment for that is needed. But anyway.
> 
> .



I rest my case.


----------



## SBG (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> I wore a nice pair of shorts (knee length) and a collared dress shirt to Church tonight and a pair of leather sandal type shoes. I thought of this thread and looked around probably 85% of the people, young and old, in our Church tonight had on some type of jeans. And I thought I can't see God looking down thinking Hmmm there they are in my house with those jeans and shorts on.



Just out of curiosity...What kind of hat did you where during the service?


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Apr 24, 2006)

*Right on brother!*



			
				Arrow3 said:
			
		

> I think as long as your there, it doesn't matter what you wear...


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 24, 2006)

Like has already been said on here It's not that we would throw anyone out of church for not knowing any better (lost person) or even a christian just  because they don't want to be inconvienced. The christian that is mature in their faith would or should dress appropiately. the babes in christ might not know any better. I don't necessaraly blame it on the church member but the pastor and decons for being willing to compromise in order to fill the church or grow it as they might think. Important note here is that god never changes in any way his ways are higher than our ways. the bible says something on the lines of man does what seems right in his own eyes without even asking God or caring what he has to say about it. We need to ask God is he pleased with us in everything we do everywhere we go and that even comes down to our clothes. How many times have you felt that people were staring at you or did't feel exactly right about a situation you were in, or felt you needed to hide because of the way you were dressed, not just at church but anywhere? you think that might be a sign that even deep down you know it is wrong.
The main thing I see in this thread is that people are just too lazy or stubborn to be willing to work for God. If you are going to follow him then there are some things you are going to have to give up and most preachers now a days won't tell the church were they are going wrong for fear of losing their jobs or making enemys. If you are going to be a friend of Jesus then you have to be an enemy of the world. If this ruffles your feathers then you need to talk to God about it.
Dana


----------



## leroy (Apr 24, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...What kind of hat did you where during the service?




No hat! Some wear hats or caps but take them off while in Church. I'm still waiting on scriptures that back up a dress code in Church. Would soeone give me a example of where your Church has called someone out on their dress, I think it is one thing that sorta takes care of itself. I'm just happy to belong to a Church that is out for winning souls to Christ and not worrying if some have on shorts or jeans.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 24, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Of course.  You can do it in your underwear or bare rear naked if you want.  Would you go to church either way?
> As I said, some will pretend this is a high horse issue.  It's not.  It's yet another example of us changing God to suit our selfish needs (we can't be 'bothered' to dress a little nicer for church?!?!).   As he said "Will you not stay awake with me but one hour?"
> We hear it all.  "Well I don't need to go to church and if I go I sure don't need to dress like I'm going...."
> It's amazing how we define God based on our selfish desires isn't it?  It's not ALL good.
> Is it really asking so much to dress respectfully to entire the house of the Lord who willingly sacrificed Himself for your benefit by hanging until His death on a cross?  No, of course He doesn't NEED it.  But He most certainly DESERVES it.   I guess it's just too much to ask.....




Sad to say, but it looks like our society is turning this way.... Great Post GeauxLSU!! AMEN!!

DB BB


----------



## SBG (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> No hat! Some wear hats or caps but take them off while in Church.



Why do they take their hats off? 

This is not to argue...just to make a point.

As far as a Church calling someone out on dress...I've never seen it happen. I have been in business meetings when the Pastor reminded the Church in general what the dress requirements are for Church members. 

I personally have had to send girls home from youth activities that were not appropriately dressed. BTW, these were girls that had made a public profession of faith in the Lord.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't personally wear shorts to church but I look at it this way. The world now a days is goin to crap, we need to get people into church anyway we can and get them away from drugs and sex. If this means tellin them they can wear shorts to church than so be it. Id rather have people in church than have them turned away because of a dress code and instead of worshipping on Sunday Mornin doin drugs or sinning in some kind of other way.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 24, 2006)

"get people into church anyway we can" belief is what has gotten so many worldly things in the church already.....Christians are supposed to be a different from all the rest of the world, not be the same.

What is the point of letting them come in with daisy dukes and skimpy tank tops on? What is next g-strings and bras?

What this world lacks is a good dose of Godly Common Sense.

DB BB


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 24, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> "get people into church anyway we can" belief is what has gotten so many worldly things in the church already.....


Ain't that the truth!  As long as they are continued to be run like businesses, it will continue.


----------



## leroy (Apr 24, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> "get people into church anyway we can" belief is what has gotten so many worldly things in the church already.....Christians are supposed to be a different from all the rest of the world, not be the same.
> 
> What is the point of letting them come in with daisy dukes and skimpy tank tops on? What is next g-strings and bras?
> 
> ...




You can go to an extreme and it be a problem with dress (ex. daisy dukes, tank tops)but have never seen this in our Church even with youth. But I see nothing wrong with a nice pair of jeans or shorts, as I said knee length, and a nice dress collared shirt.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 24, 2006)

So who draws the line? Or does the line just get moved further and further back, because no one has the guts to stand up and say, wait a sec???

I think the problem now a days is we have too many churches preaching this "feel good" theology than the Truth. No one wants to stand up and say "No, we are not doing that here!" because we don't want to exclude anyone...better to have a ton of people in the service.

DB BB


----------



## leroy (Apr 24, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> So who draws the line? Or does the line just get moved further and further back, because no one has the guts to stand up and say, wait a sec???
> 
> I think the problem now a days is we have too many churches preaching this "feel good" theology than the Truth. No one wants to stand up and say "No, we are not doing that here!" because we don't want to exclude anyone...better to have a ton of people in the service.
> 
> DB BB




But where does the word say it is wrong to wear jeans or shorts?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> But where does the word say it is wrong to wear jeans or shorts?


Right next to wear it says it's wrong to wear underwear to church.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 24, 2006)

It doesn't say it. But if we as Christians don't set a standard then who is going to set the standard? TV? The WORLD? etc?

DB BB


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 24, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Right next to wear it says it's wrong to wear underwear to church.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 24, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> So who draws the line? Or does the line just get moved further and further back, because no one has the guts to stand up and say, wait a sec???
> 
> I
> 
> DB BB


You are right on BB


----------



## creekrunner (Apr 24, 2006)

I got it from the Gospel of Mama


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 24, 2006)

*Thought this was interesting.*

http://www.baptistpillar.com/bd0049.htm



> Dress Codes For The Church
> This subject always stirs up some preachers and you begin hearing that you are a legalist, etc. especially from preachers whose wife "wears the pants" in the family -- and also at other times doesn't wear much of anything at the church swim-ins.
> 
> Several years ago Mary and I were in New York state in meetings. At a campground where we were staying between meetings I picked up a folder advertising the horse racetrack not far down the road.
> ...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 24, 2006)

creekrunner said:
			
		

> I got it from the Gospel of Mama


Amen to that!  And the (very few) times I didn't listen to that gospel, the Gospel of Daddy was right behind it with a significant persuasion to make sure it sunk in!


----------



## SBG (Apr 24, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> http://www.baptistpillar.com/bd0049.htm



Brother Phil...that'll preach!


----------



## SBG (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> But where does the word say it is wrong to wear jeans or shorts?



Where does the word say to take your hat off when you enter the Church?


----------



## leroy (Apr 24, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Where does the word say to take your hat off when you enter the Church?




It dosent, but I never said it did.


----------



## leroy (Apr 24, 2006)

so if one of your members came in to Church several times with jeans or shorts on your Deacons or Pastor would call them on it?


----------



## SBG (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> It dosent, but I never said it did.



I realize that. I said that to make a point. You asked for scripture that says that you can't wear shorts to Church. Obviously, there is no verse that says not to wear shorts. There also is no verse that says to take your hat off in Church. I am curious why you would take off your hat.


----------



## SBG (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> so if one of your members came in to Church several times with jeans or shorts on your Deacons or Pastor would call them on it?



Can you quantify several? 

I would say that probably after a couple of times that one of the deacons or pastor would say something to a man. If it was a lady, I would imagine that the Pastor would ask his wife or one of the older ladies of the Church to talk to them. If they felt uncomfortable, then I have no doubt the Pastor would do his responsibility.

That is why it is so important for a Church to have a dress code.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 24, 2006)

This has turned into a "baiting" thread. 

   7


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree.  I keep resisting being baiting into responding!


----------



## leroy (Apr 24, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Can you quantify several?
> 
> I would say that probably after a couple of times that one of the deacons or pastor would say something to a man. If it was a lady, I would imagine that the Pastor would ask his wife or one of the older ladies of the Church to talk to them. If they felt uncomfortable, then I have no doubt the Pastor would do his responsibility.
> 
> That is why it is so important for a Church to have a dress code.



Sorry but I could not take a chance on turning a person away by chastising them for wearing jeans or shorts and I dont think Jesus would either. As I said there could be extreme situations but I have never seen anyone go that far. What about Deacon meetings and such we have ours during the week do you dress up or wear jeans.


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 24, 2006)

I can see saying something about intentionally distracting clothing such as tee's with vulgar or crude sayings but not about jean shorts


----------



## leroy (Apr 24, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> I can see saying something about intentionally distracting clothing such as tee's with vulgar or crude sayings but not about jean shorts



Exactly or short shorts, tank tops etc. or something overly revealing.


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Exactly or short shorts, tank tops etc. or something overly revealing.


Yes all of that I would dispute also.  Always seems to be at least one not happy with you no matter what though.


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting on scriptures that back up a dress code in Church.


 
 Granted it's not quite what you asked for but John 21:7 clearly shows that Peter was concerned about his appearance when he realized that he was in the presence of the LORD.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

If the local church doesn't approve of it I would not dishonor the ministry efforts of that church by causing confusion in wearing shorts to that particular church -- But, in the big scheme of things, I doubt very seriously that Jesus really cares one way or the other - I don't think he died on that cross to condemn people for wearing shorts  to church   We've got a couple of thousand folkswho call us home, and any given weekend we see many people wearing shorts in our services -- I'd imagine of those couple of thousand folks who call us their church, we've probably baptized a third of them and heard them publiclly profess Jesus as Savior - We've seen their lives radically transformed forever-for-the-better in a personal relationship with Jesus, and I delight in watching them radically follow his ways for their lives...  I guess with all that transformation, there's just not much time left to worry about what they are wearing to church...


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> If the local church doesn't approve of it I would not dishonor the ministry efforts of that church by causing confusion in wearing shorts to that particular church -- But, in the big scheme of things, I doubt very seriously that Jesus really cares one way or the other - I don't think he died on that cross to condemn people for wearing shorts  to church   We've got a couple of thousand folkswho call us home, and any given weekend we see many people wearing shorts in our services -- I'd imagine of those couple of thousand folks who call us their church, we've probably baptized a third of them and heard them publiclly profess Jesus as Savior - We've seen their lives radically transformed forever-for-the-better in a personal relationship with Jesus, and I delight in watching them radically follow his ways for their lives...  I guess with all that transformation, there's just not much time left to worry about what they are wearing to church...



Brother Tom,

Do y'all have ushers that collect tithes and offerings? What do they wear? What if they started showing up for Church in shorts and a tank top to do their jobs? How about your Sunday School teachers? What would you as Pastor say if one of your teen teachers showed up every week in some goth look?


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> I can see saying something about intentionally distracting clothing such as tee's with vulgar or crude sayings but not about jean shorts



Why? Some person might not mean nothing by it when they wear an offensive t-shirt. Maybe it ain't offensive to them...heck, you see those shirts everywhere. Who are you to judge someone and tell them that they can't wear those types of shirts to the house of the Lord?

Where do we draw the line?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

I honestly can not believe people do not acknowledge the sliding scale.  Sugar coat it if you want.  It is what it is. 
Yesterday jeans.
Today shorts.
Tomorrow, doo rags, bathing suits, smoking, chewing gum and walkmen.  I mean, at least they are there right?


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> Granted it's not quite what you asked for but John 21:7 clearly shows that Peter was concerned about his appearance when he realized that he was in the presence of the LORD.




And should have because he was naked. Big difference in that and shorts or jeans  . We could debate this forever it all comes down to MANS opinion and rules not Gods. If your Church wants a dress code and everyone is happy with it good. If your Church does not and everyone is happy that is good to. I don't think your dress (within reason) makes you any more or less of a Christian.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> I don't think your dress (within reason) makes you any more or less of a Christian.


And those 2 words in your parenthesis are the problem aren't they?  You, MAN, are defining what 'reasonable' is.  We all define it differently, and with each passing day, year, generation, that definition is getting more liberal.   One day, a worship service won't look anything like what it used to.  Already doesn't it many many places.  But it's all in the name of packing the house and the collection plate.    As long as it says 'church' somewhere on the front, then if people are in there, regardless of what they are doing and what they are wearing, then it MUST be better than them not being there right?  I mean it's a CHRUCH so that's better...... right?


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 25, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> And those 2 words in your parenthesis are the problem aren't they?  You, MAN, are defining what 'reasonable' is.  We all define it differently, and with each passing day, year, generation, that definition is getting more liberal.   One day, a worship service won't look anything like what it used to.  Already doesn't it many many places.  But it's all in the name of the packing the house and the collection plate.    As long as it says 'church' somewhere on the front, then if people are in there, regardless of what they are doing and what they are wearing, then it MUST be better than them not being there right?  I mean it's a CHRUCH so that's better...... right?




AMEN!!! 

DB BB


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Give yall something to think about, there was a young lady one time came to revival where I was helping, she went up to the mourners bench(altar) and began to pray, nothing here odd is there? Well here is the twist, she had on a skirt that covered nothing but the bare essntials when she was standing up, when she nelt down I could not look(her blouse was also very low cut) for fear of being called a pervert, i could not work with her nor do anything to look even remotly toward her while she was in the altar  praying, also the ladies of the church struggled to keep her covered with a jacket. This also hindered her from finding the Lord that night. She did not make it, fortunatly she came back the next night and was dressed apropriately for the house of God. There was no dress code for that particular church, but the ladies took her aside and explained to her, IN LOVE, what was appropriate and encouraged her to come back the neaxt night, well without having to worry about what she had on she came back to the altar and was saved. So you tell me did that hinder Gods work from being done? Also you see her now and she dresses as any young respectable young lady should.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 25, 2006)

According to Branches experience this young Lady was hindered by her own dress I wonder how many others were hindered in their worship that night? It sounds like the Ladies of that church handled the situation very well in accordance with the love of Jesus. Thats the way it should be handled and most likely is. You see we are not tring to turn people away from the house of the lord it is our job as christians and ministers to teach people in the love of Christ the err of their ways. NOTICE I said teach not judge and thats all anyone on here is tring to say about dressing respectfully, whether it be man or woman boy or girl. If we as a church don't live respectfully toward Christ how can we expect the world to. The bible says we are a pecular people meaning different from the world and if you compromise in any way with the world to get your church numbers up or for anyother reasons then you have became the world because the world will do anything to get their numbers up.
Dana


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Maby I should have said (common Sense) I think all of us would agree that a bikini, no shirt, bra and panties is extreme and would not be tolerated and all of these are far from jeans. And branch I could not see anyone thinking of you as a pervert for praying and leading someone to the Lord no matter what they had on. I would hate to know I told her to come back the next night to be saved. What about those years ago that you talk about I have seen pictures of men in overalls in Church pictures? were they less of a Christian


----------



## 1Rem700 (Apr 25, 2006)

*All of you should be ashamed*

I just read through all 9 pages and all of you are so worried about what everyone is wearing and having dress codes in church, that you have lost sight of what is important in God's eyes. 



			
				GAGE said:
			
		

> My church attire is either Mossy Oak camo or Columbia performance fishing gear...I was raised Catholic and IMO it is what is in your heart not on your person and my Church  is the great outdoors enjoying what he created!



GAGE put in this reply on page 2, and no one has tried to tell him the truth. 

GAGE...The Bible says where 2 or more are gathered He will be there (I don't have my Bible with me and I don't know the scripture reference).  There is nothing wrong with being outdoors enjoying God's work, and you can worship Him anywhere.  But, the question is...Do you worship Him when you are sitting in the woods?  Do you read your Bible and study His Word while your sitting there waiting on a deer to walk by? No, everyone in church is not perfect...in fact NO ONE in church is perfect. It is just somewhere to meet to learn more about Jesus and to study his Word, and to fellowship with other people just like you. 

Another thing. God's house is not the building everyone calls a church.  It is in all of the people who have accepted Him as there personal savior. Read Romans 12:1-2. That is God's church.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 25, 2006)

Your outward appearence is the first testimony anyone sees, even before you open your mouth, in church and out of church.

A line has to be drawn.

This decade it might be shorts and t-shirts, next decade the shorts get alittle shorter and the t-shirts get alittle smaller. Then the next decade it maybe daisy dukes and tanktops. Then the next decade it maybe bikini swimsuit and speedo's. The point is that if God's people let's the world define how people dress it is only going to get worse. Speaking of the Jeans today that most girls wear, they barely cover up the neccessities and then when they sit down they don't. It is rediculous, if ladies would have dressed like that back in the 50's and 60's they would have been considered "ladies of the night".... The world should not dictate what we wear to church. As was said above we are a "pecular people" we are to be seperate.

If you are dressing this way to be comfortable in church, maybe the question is should anyone ever feel comfortable in church when the Truth is being taught?

DB BB


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Brother Tom,
> 
> Do y'all have ushers that collect tithes and offerings? What do they wear? What if they started showing up for Church in shorts and a tank top to do their jobs? How about your Sunday School teachers? What would you as Pastor say if one of your teen teachers showed up every week in some goth look?


We do have hosts who receive people's tithes and offerings among other duties such as making sure every person feels welcomed, knows where to go and how to get to different places in the facility, and to help people find a seat etc... - Yes, some of them (hosts)wear shorts -We don't have Sunday School - We meet during the week in small groups in people's homes - Our students also meet in small groups during the week with trained adult leaders - I don't know of any of our adult leaders who show up in the goth look.  I don't think that will ever be a problem though - We tend to focus on the heart not the wardrobe -- I think what this thread is really debating is more social mores' than theology - Many of you seem to be heavily influenced by the puritan ethic (And, that's fine and dandy, but it's more of a social/cultural issue than one of theology...).  I look at the book of Acts when the Church was born at Pentecost and see Peter preaching for people to repent and be baptized -- He's really not concerned with what they are wearing that day, but more passionately in-tuned with the condition of their heart.  With all that said, I would never dishonor any of your traditions and church culture by wearing (or suggesting anyone else wear) shorts into your church building/service -- But, I think it's a far, far stretch of translating and interpreting the Gospel of Jesus Christ to judge other bodies that do allow shorts as a part of their social/cultural mores...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

1Rem700 said:
			
		

> I just read through all 9 pages and all of you are so worried about what everyone is wearing and having dress codes in church, that you have lost sight of what is important in God's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rem,
Welcome aboard!  I can only answer for myself.  I did not respond to Gage directly because the "should you attend church?" discussion has been discussed many times here and he's been around long enough to have read many versions of it I'm sure.  His post was not related to this thread so it was rightfully ignored (IMHO of course).  At least, I don't think anyone is discussing what you should wear in the woods if you're hunting on Sunday.  
This is a great place and everyone's input is welcomed.  Just didn't want you as a newcomer, to assume we were overlooking a member's question without providing a response.  It's just been given many many times before.  (And a new thread on that same topic will surface again, I guarantee it, just like this one has been discussed before)  
Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Maby I should have said (common Sense) I think all of us would agree that a bikini, no shirt, bra and panties is extreme and would not be tolerated and all of these are far from jeans. And branch I could not see anyone thinking of you as a pervert for praying and leading someone to the Lord no matter what they had on. I would hate to know I told her to come back the next night to be saved. What about those years ago that you talk about I have seen pictures of men in overalls in Church pictures? were they less of a Christian


Years ago? Brother we still have preachers that wear overalls to church, but it was because that was all most of em could afford. 
If you will read the post I said SHE did not make it that night I told her nothing, neither did anyone else other than it would be easier on her if she would come back with more clothes on. In other words she would not have to worry about keeping herself covered she could worry about what was important , finding the lord. My whole point was Satan will use whatever he can to stand in the way of someone getting what they need!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Dale what was it you mentioned to me the other night on the phone? Something about casting your pearls among the swine?


----------



## 1Rem700 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome GeauxLSU. I understand now. I haven't read all the old threads. Just got caught up in this one.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

1Rem700 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome GeauxLSU. I understand now. I haven't read all the old threads. Just got caught up in this one.


No prob.  Hang around, we'll cover everything you think worth discussing and many things you know are not, many times.   
After re-reading my post, it sounds like an indictment on Gage.  It is NOT.  He's a good guy (sorry Gage if it came across wrong).  My only point was simply to let you, as a new member, know he wasn't being ignored because people were "distracted".  A recurring theme here is for us to TRY and stay on thread topic (we constantly fail miserably, myself at the front of the line).  I think that's the only reason his post wasn't discussed in any detail since this is about what to wear IN church not wheter to attend or not.   That's all...  

Now, y'all go iron your slacks for church!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Now, y'all go iron your slacks for church!!!


Or in your case the dress


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Or in your case the dress


I haven't worn a dress in years and my wife wears pants in church.  
Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> I look at the book of Acts when the Church was born at Pentecost and see Peter preaching for people to repent and be baptized -- He's really not concerned with what they are wearing that day, but more passionately in-tuned with the condition of their heart.



Yes. But he was preaching to those that were lost. Those folks had not yet been transformed by the miraculous touch of Christ. When they were saved, they became NEW creatures. I'm sure that they shed a lot of their "old baggage" that day. I would be willing to make a bet, if I was a betting man, that those that were saved that day, came a way with a different appreciation for the man that had died for them on the cross. 

That is not to imply that someone that wears shorts to Church does not appreciate what Christ has done for them.


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Years ago? Brother we still have preachers that wear overalls to church, but it was because that was all most of em could afford.
> If you will read the post I said SHE did not make it that night I told her nothing, neither did anyone else other than it would be easier on her if she would come back with more clothes on. In other words she would not have to worry about keeping herself covered she could worry about what was important , finding the lord. My whole point was Satan will use whatever he can to stand in the way of someone getting what they need!




A pair of overalls these days cost as much as a pair of slacks. What if she was ready to make a decision that night, you said she was at the altar, did anyone ask her. Or were people more concerned with her dress than her heart.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Yes. But he was preaching to those that were lost. Those folks had not yet been transformed by the miraculous touch of Christ. When they were saved, they became NEW creatures. I'm sure that they shed a lot of their "old baggage" that day. I would be willing to make a bet, if I was a betting man, that those that were saved that day, came a way with a different appreciation for the man that had died for them on the cross.
> 
> That is not to imply that someone that wears shorts to Church does not appreciate what Christ has done for them.


But it, and the majority of the posts in this thread do seem to be implying that wearing shorts to church is somehow "less-than" or "sub-Christian" to those who don't care for it -- These are man-made rules your guys are arguing - Simply trying to enforce your social/cultural mores' onto others -- There is no one here who can give sound, Biblical, translation to justify the "not wearing of shorts to church" argument.  It's simply scripture out of context and interpreted in the light of very narrow social/cultural mores'.  As I've said, I will never dishonor any of your churches by wearing (or advocating anyone else wear) shorts into your buildings or services -- But the underlying theme of this thread seems to be judging others in different church-cultures based on your own social culture...


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> But it, and the majority of the posts in this thread do seem to be implying that wearing shorts to church is somehow "less-than" or "sub-Christian" to those who don't care for it -- These are man-made rules your guys are arguing - Simply trying to enforce your social/cultural mores' onto others -- There is no one here who can give sound, Biblical, translation to justify the "not wearing of shorts to church" argument.  It's simply scripture out of context and interpreted in the light of very narrow social/cultural mores'.  As I've said, I will never dishonor any of your churches by wearing (or advocating anyone else wear) shorts into your buildings or services -- But the underlying theme of this thread seems to be judging others in different church-cultures based on your own social culture...




Thank you Tom well said


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> There is no one here who can give sound, Biblical, translation to justify the "not wearing of shorts to church" argument.  It's simply scripture out of context and interpreted in the light of very narrow social/cultural mores'.



I agree. As has been stated more than once in this thread, there is not any scripture that says not to come to Church in a bikini either. In a few years a bikini or thong bathing suits may become ordinary attire for folks. Cultural standards may change where the wearing of bikinis or thong bathing suits is okay in the work place, or at the market, or in a restaurant etc. Using you reasoning, I suppose that we should then accept it at the house of God? I realize that this is a stretch...just trying to make a point that I don't know why needs to be made.


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> I agree. As has been stated more than once in this thread, there is not any scripture that says not to come to Church in a bikini either. In a few years a bikini or thong bathing suits may become ordinary attire for folks. Cultural standards may change where the wearing of bikinis or thong bathing suits is okay in the work place, or at the market, or in a restaurant etc. Using you reasoning, I suppose that we should then accept it at the house of God? I realize that this is a stretch...just trying to make a point that I don't know why needs to be made.




Guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> And should have because he was naked.



 Agree. He was naked in front of the others (christians) and it didn't seem to bother him but when he realized that the LORD was there he became concerned with his lack of clothing. 

 No matter what we wear, we should dress to honor GOD not wear something because we can.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.




I bet the same thing was said before people started wearing shorts or jeans....

DB BB


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

round and round we go.This makes me see how much I love my Church.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.



Or, we can head the river/road off so we don't ever actually get there.

In my opinion, it still comes down to respect. I wear a suit and tie for a job interview. I wear a suit and tie out of respect when I go to a wedding or funeral. When I take my wife on a date, I wear slacks and a nice shirt. When I am outside working in the yard and sweating, I'll wear shorts or blue jeans.

Why would I not at least wear something comparable when I enter God's house for weekly worship out of respect for Him and what He has done for me.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> I agree. As has been stated more than once in this thread, there is not any scripture that says not to come to Church in a bikini either. In a few years a bikini or thong bathing suits may become ordinary attire for folks. Cultural standards may change where the wearing of bikinis or thong bathing suits is okay in the work place, or at the market, or in a restaurant etc. Using you reasoning, I suppose that we should then accept it at the house of God? I realize that this is a stretch...just trying to make a point that I don't know why needs to be made.


I think the point that has been made is that you, and several others on this thread, are responding from YOUR social/cultural dress-code, and shudder to think about someone wearing shorts into YOUR church setting - And, as Ive said, that's just fine and dandy -- But, it in no way represents the populous of a world and a vast array of cultural dress acceptance and practices -- I once preached in a church in Mexico where the young mothers openly nursed their babies during worship - It was a distraction to me, and certainly not something that would have ever been readily accepted in the cultural world I came from.   But, it was THEIR culture I remained sensitive to, and I did not try to enforce my cultural experiences onto them  (because my cultural compass did not have women bearing their breasts for everyone to see - Even where I am now, we have a special room for nursing mothers to insure no one else be distracted by boobs flashing all over the worship center).  So, I'm not saying your dress code is a bad thing, nor, wrong, (Every church culture has them).  But, at the same time, just because that's YOUR social line of acceptance does not mean that mine, nor the people of Mexico, nor an indigenous tribe in New Guinna who wear nothing but a loin cloth to worship the Lord Jesus should be judged as wrong wither... - I doubt very seriously that just because we allow and readily accept someone wearing shorts in OUR cultural/social setting will ever bring one into your worship service wearing a thong...  I think you have social rules firmly in place that will guard you from that for many, many years, if not generations to come...


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't think that anyone is judging anyone as a matter of fact the only ones that are even getting anywhere toward judging are the ones that don't believe they should dress  for worship services. they are saying those of us that believe you should wear your best are bacwards and narrow minded. I will say one This If you compromise a little on this or that when times get tough to maintain the crowd before you know it you will be totally away from God.
Dana


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 25, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> I will say one This If you compromise a little on this or that when times get tough to maintain the crowd before you know it you will be totally away from God.



Amen Brother !!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> I don't think that anyone is judging anyone as a matter of fact the only ones that are even getting anywhere toward judging are the ones that don't believe they should dress  for worship services. they are saying those of us that believe you should wear your best are bacwards and narrow minded. I will say one This If you compromise a little on this or that when times get tough to maintain the crowd before you know it you will be totally away from God.
> Dana


If allowing people to wear shorts to come and worship the Lord is wrong, then just hang me on a cross -- Cause' that's what they did to Jesus when he went upstream from man-made rules, regulation, religion and dogma...  I'd simply call it the greatest of complement... I'm done with this one...  See ya' in Paradise...


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 25, 2006)

Hope to see you there Hunting Tom.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Hope to see you there Hunting Tom.


Ouch!  Oh yeah, I'm done - Now beat me while I'm out of the frey


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't wait to see if Jim moves this thread too.............


DB BB


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Apr 25, 2006)

i think what people are losing sight of is no body is trying to convince you not to wear shorts to church.  people at my church do not wear shorts.  but you see anything from nice jeans and overalls to suits and ties.  i usually wear khakis and a button down.  i dont even own a suit.  but what i think is very important is that you wear your best for the lord.  if shorts is all you got and thats your best then by all means wear em.  i guarantee if somebody walked into my church with shorts they would be welcome just like anybody else.  i cant say that some people might look at em funny but all churches will have people like that no matter where you go.  as long as you are there to serve the lord, and you come clean and tidy i have no problem.  you are there to worship the king of kings.  if you were under a monarchy would you address your king with shorts and a tshirt, probably not unless thats all you had and it was your best.  jesus is my king and i will look presentable out of respect for him.  god bless


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 25, 2006)

Hunting Tom I didn't mean it like it sounded what I meant tosay was I'll be looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 25, 2006)

To much going on today in churches, just to get the numbers..... I think most churches have lost sight of what Christians are supposed to be.

"Well if it gets the people here let's do it" mentality. 

Maybe we need to focus on the QUALITY and not the QUANTITY.

They teach this "feel good theology" which only leads to more of the WORLD coming into the Church.

DB BB


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 25, 2006)

Amen


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 25, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> ........ then just hang me on a cross --



I think Tom thought you were saying you hoped to see him "there" one day!


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 25, 2006)

I think so too.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 25, 2006)

How many people have been in Court before?

Whether it was to pay a traffic fine or dispute a lawsuit...

In all the Courts I have been in they would not let you in unless you had presentable attire on, that meant no shorts or t-shirts. Not even to just watch the preceedings....

So why would you do less for Jesus?

DB BB


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 25, 2006)

Another good point


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> A pair of overalls these days cost as much as a pair of slacks. What if she was ready to make a decision that night, you said she was at the altar, did anyone ask her. Or were people more concerned with her dress than her heart.


Two problems with your reply and very simply answered, BACK THEN they di not cost more overalls were used to go to Sunday Meeting when they were new, after they got faded out they were versitile and then used to work in.

I dont ask anyone anything at the altar unless led by the spirit I beleive in the scripture that says VERY simply "let every man work out his own soul's salvation  with fear and trembling" That ought to explain it all. I ve spent way too much time on this thread.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> I agree. As has been stated more than once in this thread, there is not any scripture that says not to come to Church in a bikini either. In a few years a bikini or thong bathing suits may become ordinary attire for folks. Cultural standards may change where the wearing of bikinis or thong bathing suits is okay in the work place, or at the market, or in a restaurant etc. Using you reasoning, I suppose that we should then accept it at the house of God? I realize that this is a stretch...just trying to make a point that I don't know why needs to be made.


If the bikini's do come into the church then we might as well open brothel's and quit going to church.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> If the bikini's do come into the church then we might as well open brothel's and quit going to church.


What if we just change the sign on the brothel to say "Church" and then we could all take comfort that "at least they are going to church"?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I think Tom thought you were saying you hoped to see him "there" one day!


That's the problem.  A lot of jumping the gun in this thread.  
Festus' last post you would THINK would sum up everybody's view.  But apparently not.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> What if we just change the sign on the brothel to say "Church" and then we could all take comfort that "at least they are going to church"?


Me too.


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Years ago? Brother we still have preachers that wear overalls to church, but it was because that was all most of em could afford.
> If you will read the post I said SHE did not make it that night I told her nothing, neither did anyone else other than it would be easier on her if she would come back with more clothes on. In other words she would not have to worry about keeping herself covered she could worry about what was important , finding the lord. My whole point was Satan will use whatever he can to stand in the way of someone getting what they need!




this is your reply that I was refering to where you said we still have preachers that wear overalls today.


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> If allowing people to wear shorts to come and worship the Lord is wrong, then just hang me on a cross -- Cause' that's what they did to Jesus when he went upstream from man-made rules, regulation, religion and dogma...  I'd simply call it the greatest of complement... I'm done with this one...  See ya' in Paradise...




Amem brother!!


----------



## jedediah (Apr 25, 2006)

does anyone remember wearing the lime green leisure suit to church.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

jedediah said:
			
		

> does anyone remember wearing the lime green leisure suit to church.


Leisure suits are just plain sinful anywhere you wear them   (But I do have pictures of my "sinful days"  )


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 25, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> How many people have been in Court before?
> 
> Whether it was to pay a traffic fine or dispute a lawsuit...
> 
> ...


I have NEVER been in a court where you could not wear shorts or a t-shirt.  We are really stretching it now!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 25, 2006)

The unsaved who come to a church seeking something they know is missing in their lives have little clue regarding respect for a Savior they have never met. Once saved and after they are weaned so to speak from spiritual milk, they should have spiritual discernment and and a  great respect for our Savior and any of His many sanctuaries. Please read Hebrews 5:12-14. 

Certainly, what one wears or does not wear to a formal worship service  is between them and God, but I strongly feel that someone who should be mature in their walk with Christ would not only respect Him with their best attire, but others in the congregation as well. A church picnic is different than a traditional Sunday morning worship service. If Christ could wear a crown of thorns for me, not to mention the many stripes from the whips, the least I can do is get up a little earlier so I will have time to dress for the priveledge to worship Him. I am sure God will hear me and know my heart no matter what I wear, his grace guarantees that, but neither should I take His grace for granted. AND, speaking of His grace, I'm sure it will be extended to all no matter how they dress for church.

I Cor.10;31: Therfore, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.


Read I Cor. 11;4-6 regarding head coverings for both men and women. I recall in my youth going to church and seeing all the ladies wearing hats. Rarely do we see this today and certainly hats on women had nothing to do with their relationships with Christ other than to honor God with obedience and reverence. My point being; What will be acceptable or commonplace in God's Churchs in another 50 years or less?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2006)

Good post Al.


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Who are you trying to please God or man I dont think Jesus cares if you have on shorts or jeans or a coat and tie if your heart is right.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Who are you trying to please God or man I dont think Jesus cares if you have on shorts or jeans or a coat and tie if your heart is right.


I suspect your question is directed to me, please correct me if I am wrong.

*Neither*. It's not about trying to please, it's about honoring Him, and others trying to do the same who happen to be in the same place I am. 

I would respectfully like to ask you the same question you asked, but edited slightly.  "Who are you trying to please, God, man or yourself? No offense intended here, just wanted to turn the table so to speak. Please know that I know that you're relationship with God and your convictions are yours and yours alone, as mine are mine. I do not judge you for any differences, just sharing my perceptions and opinions here.


----------



## ramsey (Apr 25, 2006)

When considering a dress code, consider the "Widow Mite"--she gave from her heart and it was praised above all other gifts. To each his own, God knows your heart.


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2006)

ramsey said:
			
		

> When considering a dress code, consider the "Widow Mite"--she gave from her heart and it was praised above all other gifts. To each his own, God knows your heart.



 She gave the most, her all.


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

Folks, please read the 4th chapter of Revelation.


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I suspect your question is directed to me, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> *Neither*. It's not about trying to please, it's about honoring Him, and others trying to do the same who happen to be in the same place I am.
> 
> I would respectfully like to ask you the same question you asked, but edited slightly.  "Who are you trying to please, God, man or yourself? No offense intended here, just wanted to turn the table so to speak. Please know that I know that you're relationship with God and your convictions are yours and yours alone, as mine are mine. I do not judge you for any differences, just sharing my perceptions and opinions here.




Just a question in general to all on the thread, I think someone with jeans or shorts can honor God as much as someone with a suit and have seen some with jeans on honor him more than some with suits dressed to the hilt. Because God is interested in your heart not your clothes.As I have said before to each his own but as Tom said some on here seem to look down or think a person who wears shorts or jeans to Church are somehow less of a Christian or imature in their faith and I think this is dead wrong.


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> As I have said before to each his own but as Tom said some on here seem to look down or think a person who wears shorts or jeans to Church are somehow less of a Christian or imature in their faith and I think this is dead wrong.



I never meant to imply that a person that wears shorts to Church was "less of a Christian." Being a Christian is what it is. Its like being pregnant: you either are or you aren't...if you are a woman. 

I'm still curious Leroy why you would take your hat off in Church?


----------



## leroy (Apr 25, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> I never meant to imply that a person that wears shorts to Church was "less of a Christian." Being a Christian is what it is. Its like being pregnant: you either are or you aren't...if you are a woman.
> 
> I'm still curious Leroy why you would take your hat off in Church?




Never said I wore a hat, said I have seen some that do and they usually take them off in Church you would have to ask them their reason why.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> The unsaved who come to a church seeking something they know is missing in their lives have little clue regarding respect for a Savior they have never met. Once saved and after they are weaned so to speak from spiritual milk, they should have spiritual discernment and and a  great respect for our Savior and any of His many sanctuaries. Please read Hebrews 5:12-14.
> 
> Certainly, what one wears or does not wear to a formal worship service  is between them and God, but I strongly feel that someone who should be mature in their walk with Christ would not only respect Him with their best attire, but others in the congregation as well. A church picnic is different than a traditional Sunday morning worship service. If Christ could wear a crown of thorns for me, not to mention the many stripes from the whips, the least I can do is get up a little earlier so I will have time to dress for the priveledge to worship Him. I am sure God will hear me and know my heart no matter what I wear, his grace guarantees that, but neither should I take His grace for granted. AND, speaking of His grace, I'm sure it will be extended to all no matter how they dress for church.
> 
> ...


AMEN AL!!!


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Never said I wore a hat, said I have seen some that do and they usually take them off in Church you would have to ask them their reason why.



Sorry. I was asking this hypothetically.

Do you think that they should take their hats off in Church?


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> this is your reply that I was refering to where you said we still have preachers that wear overalls today.


Now it is a choice and BTW i grew up  with those men that wore overalls to church and I can tell you for a fact that if you showed up at their church with shorts on or something that was not appropriate then they would tell you about it very quickly and would not worry about your feelings while doing it.

Understand this freind, I would never and thought I made this clear in another thread (but evidently not) I would not turn anyone away for their dress from church,I never have and never will, however, I would tell them in love that they need to respect the Lord's house and dress appropriately. 
Also for anyone to think it is a bad thing to have certain standards even in the lord's house is beyond me. Also I DO NOT and have not talked in any way shape form or fashion in a condescending way to anyone's beleif's here you beleive what you want Ill beleive what I want and feel is right in my heart. But I would expet the same courtesy from those who do not have the standards as myself or the congregation that I attend with.
God bless you all shorts and all. I mean that Im done with this thread as well.


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

Good post Branch!


----------



## jcarter (Apr 25, 2006)

i always wear something pretty comfortable.....it makes it easier to fall asleep during the sermon.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Good post Branch!


Thankyou.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> i always wear something pretty comfortable.....it makes it easier to fall asleep during the sermon.


   That there is funny.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 25, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Now it is a choice and BTW i grew up  with those men that wore overalls to church and I can tell you for a fact that if you showed up at their church with shorts on or something that was not appropriate then they would tell you about it very quickly and would not worry about your feelings while doing it.
> 
> Understand this freind, I would never and thought I made this clear in another thread (but evidently not) I would not turn anyone away for their dress from church,I never have and never will, however, I would tell them in love that they need to respect the Lord's house and dress appropriately.
> Also for anyone to think it is a bad thing to have certain standards even in the lord's house is beyond me. Also I DO NOT and have not talked in any way shape form or fashion in a condescending way to anyone's beleif's here you beleive what you want Ill beleive what I want and feel is right in my heart. But I would expet the same courtesy from those who do not have the standards as myself or the congregation that I attend with.
> God bless you all shorts and all. I mean that Im done with this thread as well.



Inappropriate...inappropriate...inappropriate....I have seen this countless times in
this thread. Please define inappropriate and tell us why shorts are not appropriate.

What about proper length shorts makes them less appropriate than overalls? 

Women in dresses show their legs, men in Biblical times wore tunics that were knee length (Paul probably wore a tunic in the pulpit). I honestly do not understand the difference.

Prudes.....


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow!  I have never worn shorts to church.  I have never worn overalls to church.  But, I have been in churches of different kinds all my life and known people who wore both of those garments to church.  Some of the people wearing shorts did not exemplify the Christian life (especially with their walk "outside" the church walls -- But many of them are some of the finest followers-of-Christ I have ever been privileged to know.  Some of those who wore overalls were not a very good Christian witness outside of the church - But most of them were, and are some of the finest, most upstanding Godly men I have ever known.   It amazes me that any of these people could be judged as appropriate, mature, or any other standard of their faith-walk simply by what they were wearing - I would say that is a superficial gage at the very best.  My Lord said you will know them by their fruit (Meaning the lifestyle both in, and out of church walls), not by the clothes they choose to wear while cultivating that fruit.


----------



## leroy (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> Wow!  I have never worn shorts to church.  I have never worn overalls to church.  But, I have been in churches of different kinds all my life and known people who wore both of those garments to church.  Some of the people wearing shorts did not exemplify the Christian life (especially with their walk "outside" the church walls -- But many of them are some of the finest followers-of-Christ I have ever been privileged to know.  Some of those who wore overalls were not a very good Christian witness outside of the church - But most of them were, and are some of the finest, most upstanding Godly men I have ever known.   It amazes me that any of these people could be judged as appropriate, mature, or any other standard of their faith-walk simply by what they were wearing - I would say that is a superficial gage at the very best.  My Lord said you will know them by their fruit (Meaning the lifestyle both in, and out of church walls), not by the clothes they choose to wear while cultivating that fruit.




Good post billy!


----------



## leroy (Apr 26, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> .
> 
> What about proper length shorts makes them less appropriate than overalls?
> 
> ...




I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 26, 2006)

No matter what anyone says here it is not going to change the ones that want to wear certains things to church.

I would just like for everyone to remember this thread about 10 years from now....and let's see what the norm is for church attair....

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 26, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Women in dresses show their legs, men in Biblical times wore tunics that were knee length (Paul probably wore a tunic in the pulpit). I honestly do not understand the difference.
> 
> Prudes.....




Where in the Bible does it say that tunics were knee length?

DB BB


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't think anyone has said that what you wore represents what kind of Christian you are. It is merely about respect and about Man's desire for self gratification. By that I mean man doing what ever he wants to do the way he wants to do it. In alot of these posts its all about " me and how I feel". 
Lets think about this for a minute. the bible talks about not being a stumbling block to your neighbor. I believe it was Paul that say a vision of all the different types of food and how some sects didn't believe you could eat this or that but God told Paul he could eat it all but not to do it if it offended a brother or sister. The point is there are a lot of things that we might do that is not necessarily sin but if we do them in front of someone that perieves it as sin it hurts our witness and causes a stumbling block. 
Thats how i feel about certain kinds of dress for example shorts, It may not be sin but if even one person is offended by it then it becomes sin. 
Now you might say that me not liking shorts to be worn in church could be a stumbling block to some, well that is possible but only because they are looking for an excuse any way in my opinion.
The point is that most people don't like aanything that conflicts with there way of living and if you are going to take all the things about worpshiping the Lord and his rules and ordinances out of church to get people in the door then why even bother to have a church why not Just have a social club.
I dare say this and I know that Iwill catch some flak for it but its not just the goodness of Jesus that brings people to repentence but more so the fear of the lord. Yes we should fear the lord. the bible says to not fear the one who can destroy the body but fear the one who can destroy the body and send your soul to he.. .
you see that by taking the requirements out of worship we take away the worship.
God bless
Dana


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone has said that what you wore represents what kind of Christian you are. It is merely about respect and about Man's desire for self gratification. By that I mean man doing what ever he wants to do the way he wants to do it. In alot of these posts its all about " me and how I feel".
> Lets think about this for a minute. the bible talks about not being a stumbling block to your neighbor. I believe it was Paul that say a vision of all the different types of food and how some sects didn't believe you could eat this or that but God told Paul he could eat it all but not to do it if it offended a brother or sister. The point is there are a lot of things that we might do that is not necessarily sin but if we do them in front of someone that perieves it as sin it hurts our witness and causes a stumbling block.
> Thats how i feel about certain kinds of dress for example shorts, It may not be sin but if even one person is offended by it then it becomes sin.
> Now you might say that me not liking shorts to be worn in church could be a stumbling block to some, well that is possible but only because they are looking for an excuse any way in my opinion.
> ...



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wonderful Post!!!  Preach On!!!!!!!!!!

DB BB


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Lets think about this for a minute. the bible talks about not being a stumbling block to your neighbor. I believe it was Paul that say a vision of all the different types of food and how some sects didn't believe you could eat this or that but God told Paul he could eat it all but not to do it if it offended a brother or sister. The point is there are a lot of things that we might do that is not necessarily sin but if we do them in front of someone that perieves it as sin it hurts our witness and causes a stumbling block.
> God bless
> Dana


If I remember my Sunday School lessons right, Paul was referring to Christians (Professing Believers) being a stumbling block for "unbelievers" to come into a saving relationship with the Resurrected Lord.  It seems that the only people being offended by a person wearing shorts to church are the already-believers.  So, is this thread really about "churched folk" circling the wagons, and, in essence, actually becoming a stumbling block for non-believers?


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Do you think that they should take their hats off in Church?



This must be a problematic question.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 26, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> I have NEVER been in a court where you could not wear shorts or a t-shirt.  We are really stretching it now!!




Oh I forget, the majority of people that post on here are from Metro Atlanta. I am sure the Court System up here is more "Progressive" than in South GA.

DB BB


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> This must be a problematic question.


The whole thread is problematic for me - Though I pretty much grew up in the church, and, have attended various kinds of churches on and off most of my adult life, I suppose I would be one of those "marginal", or, "on-the-bubble" people who is truly searching for some truth.  And, quite honestly, as one who sees himself more of an "outsider" to church, I would be very hesitant about even considering visiting many of the churches you are a part of.  I'm wondering if this voice is the majority voice of Christian believers  If so, it seems a very judgmental and harsh voice...


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames
If I understand your question or statement. The answer is no its not, its about showing non believers that there is an order and reverential way to worship the Lord, like I said while it may not be sinful if it hinders someone else then it becomes sin whether the person hindered is a believer or not as Branch has testified the girl was hindered by her own dress because she could not concentrate on her experience with the lord for trying to hide her body parts. there is much more to this than alot of people believe and to some it may seem trivial but the spirit has made it very real to me that this is a form of distraction that does not need to be practiced by the redeemed by Christ.
Dana


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> This must be a problematic question.


Should you remove your hat in chuch?  By SBG.
When you go to the Lord in prayer, yes.  Then put it back on if you must.  If it is the 10 gallon variety, please consider those seated behind you.

We had a pastor who would put his cowboy hat on as soon as he steped down from the pulpit.


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> The whole thread is problematic for me - Though I pretty much grew up in the church, and, have attended various kinds of churches on and off most of my adult life, I suppose I would be one of those "marginal", or, "on-the-bubble" people who is truly searching for some truth.  And, quite honestly, as one who sees himself more of an "outsider" to church, I would be very hesitant about even considering visiting many of the churches you are a part of.  I'm wondering if this voice is the majority voice of Christian believers  If so, it seems a very judgmental and harsh voice...


Don't worry about it Billy.  You're not going to encounter this very much in church.  If you do, change churches.  Find one that is worried about your soul and not your style of dress.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> billyjames
> If I understand your question or statement. The answer is no its not, its about showing non believers that there is an order and reverential way to worship the Lord, like I said while it may not be sinful if it hinders someone else then it becomes sin whether the person hindered is a believer or not as Branch has testified the girl was hindered by her own dress because she could not concentrate on her experience with the lord for trying to hide her body parts. there is much more to this than alot of people believe and to some it may seem trivial but the spirit has made it very real to me that this is a form of distraction that does not need to be practiced by the redeemed by Christ.
> Dana


So, I gather you are saying that because you say it's God's order of reverence and a way to worship Him, then, everyone else is suppose to cater to your idea of reverence?  Seems rather narrow-minded to me.  And, talking about being a stumbling block....


----------



## PWalls (Apr 26, 2006)

There is no scripture that says not to wear shorts. Not going to find it. There is also not one that says not to wear a bikini or speedos. We are talking about a man doctrine here.

For me, it still goes back to respect. Everything I have was given to me by the Lord. I am a steward of what he has entrusted to me. He has given me shorts and T-Shirts and slacks and a suit and other clothes.

No one yet has explained why they wouldn't honor the Lord and respect Him enough to wear the nicest clothes they have (that again He provided) when they come into His house to worship Him. A pair of slacks and a collared shirt (standard dress on a golf course, no less) should not be that much of a problem to manage for church out of respect.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> There is no scripture that says not to wear shorts. Not going to find it. There is also not one that says not to wear a bikini or speedos. We are talking about a man doctrine here.
> 
> For me, it still goes back to respect. Everything I have was given to me by the Lord. I am a steward of what he has entrusted to me. He has given me shorts and T-Shirts and slacks and a suit and other clothes.
> 
> No one yet has explained why they wouldn't honor the Lord and respect Him enough to wear the nicest clothes they have (that again He provided) when they come into His house to worship Him. A pair of slacks and a collared shirt (standard dress on a golf course, no less) should not be that much of a problem to manage for church out of respect.


Because for me, shorts are not disrespectful in or outside the church building - As I posted in a previous post, I've known some people who have worn shorts, others overalls, and I'll add others fine suites to church services.  Some of these people did not live out the life of a believer outside those walls, but most of them did and do.  It seems that church people are just hung up on this whole thing about what they perceive as acceptable/appropriate or not acceptable/appropriate.  Let me ask a simple question to all of you who seem to be adamant that shorts should not be worn in church.  Do you really think Jesus cares?


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

No billyjames I don't want you are anyone else to cater to my way of doing anything, because Iknow that I can mess up, I am just stating that this is how God has lead me to believe, If he is telling you another way then by all means follow him Just be sure to test the spirit and be sure it is God, Remember there are many different spirits and they are not all of or from God I'm sure that you have read that in the bible. For you it may not be a distraction and you might not think it is a distraction for other people but I assure you it is to some and the devil willuse that to his advantage. For Instance when I was lost I remember seeing preachers do some things that I didn't think was right I even remember thinking if that man is a christian or preacher then I don't need to worry about anything, you see its all about our witness we give to the lost and actions speak louderthan words. I just saying that just because we don't think a particular thing is wrong, that doesn't mean we should do it especially in the house of God. You see we all have different concepts of whats right or wrong and sometimes even if somethings not wrong we still shouldn't do it. Brothers and sisters I love each and every one of you and wish you only the best, Idon't think anything less of you just because we don't agree but we all need to watch our lives and think before we do anything can anybody find this to be a stumbling block. and you are probably right my opinion could be a stumbling block. and if it is thats between you and God, He called me to Preach and a long time ago I found out that my opinions had to follow his spirit or they were worthless to me or anyone else, this is not my opinion I really could care less what you wear to worship him except that he has shown me that this is an area in which he is not well pleased.
As a footmote if you came to the church that I call home No one that I know of would judge you or call you on this,unless the lord led them to you would only feel love and welcome to or church. By the way it is Macedonia baptist church on porter springs road in Lumpkin County Georgia and everyone is welcome any time.
God bless
Dana


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

DCarter001 said:
			
		

> We had a pastor who would put his cowboy hat on as soon as he steped down from the pulpit.



Why would he take it off in the pulpit? Did he get up there and pray the entire time? Obviously, he considered the pulpit a sacred place and removed as an act of reverence.


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> Do you really think Jesus cares?




Yes.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Also to answer your question Does Jesus care? Yes or he would not lead so many Gdo called Preachers to preach on the subject.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> No billyjames I don't want you are anyone else to cater to my way of doing anything, because Iknow that I can mess up, I am just stating that this is how God has lead me to believe, If he is telling you another way then by all means follow him Just be sure to test the spirit and be sure it is God, Remember there are many different spirits and they are not all of or from God I'm sure that you have read that in the bible. For you it may not be a distraction and you might not think it is a distraction for other people but I assure you it is to some and the devil willuse that to his advantage. For Instance when I was lost I remember seeing preachers do some things that I didn't think was right I even remember thinking if that man is a christian or preacher then I don't need to worry about anything, you see its all about our witness we give to the lost and actions speak louderthan words.
> God bless
> Dana


You mean you saw preachers of the gospel doing things that were a poor witness during worship?!


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Not during worship but out and about. remember preachers are just sinners saved by grace the same as anyone else. they make poor choices just like all people from time to time. I'll even go as far as saying if your pastor or anyother preacher tells you the don't sin or struggle withit they are liars.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Not during worship but out and about.


Now I'm even more confused.  I take you are saying that what the preacher was doing outside the church that was a stumbling block, was also something that would be wrong inside the church (worship service) as well, correct?  Yet, I've read posts that it's quite alright to wear shorts to, say, a picnic, and that's not a stumbling block, but, wearing them into a service is bad (and it's even been noted that Sunday or Wednesday evening's worship is acceptable to be less formal in attire).


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

*Do you think Jesus really cares?*



			
				SBG said:
			
		

> Yes.


Let me rephrase a poorly asked question.  What does jesus actually have to say about the issue?


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Billy Iam not saying it was right just because he was outside the church building the building is not the church personally I never wear shorts in public since the lord revealed to me it was wrong. sin is sin no matter where it is. now I am not saying that wearing shorts is a sin I am talking about doing things out side the church that is sin don't mak it not sin. I belive it was Paul again that said that until his life of sin was revealed to him he didn't know it was sin. the same thing with us until the spirit reveals sin in our lif e we don't know it is there. Once we know something is wrong we need to be rid of that thing, that being said any worship service should be the same as th other IE: Sunday Morning or night or any other time.
Also I didn't say what the preachers or christains in question was doing was sin It just Did'nt seem to be approiate to a lost person. you see a lost person will find any justification for his life.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes we are getting a little off topic but we have to answer all questions in order to get back to the topic. 

I don't understand the part about the high performance vehicle though.


----------



## leroy (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Billy Iam not saying it was right just because he was outside the church building the building is not the church personally I never wear shorts in public since the lord revealed to me it was wrong. sin is sin no matter where it is. now I am not saying that wearing shorts is a sin I am talking about doing things out side the church that is sin don't mak it not sin. I belive it was Paul again that said that until his life of sin was revealed to him he didn't know it was sin. the same thing with us until the spirit reveals sin in our lif e we don't know it is there. Once we know something is wrong we need to be rid of that thing, that being said any worship service should be the same as th other IE: Sunday Morning or night or any other time.
> Also I didn't say what the preachers or christains in question was doing was sin It just Did'nt seem to be approiate to a lost person. you see a lost person will find any justification for his life.




If wearing shorts in public is wrong in Gods eyes then we are all in trouble! Come on people get real!


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Billy Iam not saying it was right just because he was outside the church building the building is not the church personally I never wear shorts in public since the lord revealed to me it was wrong. sin is sin no matter where it is. now I am not saying that wearing shorts is a sin I am talking about doing things out side the church that is sin don't mak it not sin. I belive it was Paul again that said that until his life of sin was revealed to him he didn't know it was sin. the same thing with us until the spirit reveals sin in our lif e we don't know it is there. Once we know something is wrong we need to be rid of that thing, that being said any worship service should be the same as th other IE: Sunday Morning or night or any other time.
> Also I didn't say what the preachers or christains in question was doing was sin It just Did'nt seem to be approiate to a lost person. you see a lost person will find any justification for his life.


So, if what we do outside the church, whether sin or not, is a stumbling block to the unbeliever or believer, we should not do it?


----------



## leroy (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Yes.




Now we're getting somewhere so you think Jesus thinks less of someone in shorts in Church than someone dressed up be it a suit or whatever. Again get real and back that up with scripture! and yes I would take my hat off in Church just like I would take it off when I sit down for a meal or go inside to me thats proper etiquette. Again this shows me how much my Church means to me and how much I love it!


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Jesus does not think any less of one person than anotherand thts not what has beensaid.
Billy  my answer to your last question is yes as christians we have a resposability to not be a stumbling block to any one any where.

All christians have the responsibility to model their behavior after christ. in every aspect of their lives unfortunately this is not the case and the lord knows that in this carnal body we are going to sin and come short but we should strive to be as much like christ as possible .


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Billy  my answer to your last question is yes as christians we have a resposability to not be a stumbling block to any one any where.
> 
> All christians have the responsibility to model their behavior after Christ. in every aspect of their lives unfortunately this is not the case and the lord knows that in this carnal body we are going to sin and come short but we should strive to be as much like christ as possible .


So, I have been faced with many people (both believers and non-believers, both inside and outside the church as well) who are pretty adamant anti-hunters.  They range from people who thinks is simply inappropriate to people who think it's a vile violation of humanity.  Either way, my hunting (as much as it is a part of me, comforts me, and I enjoy) is definitely a stumbling block to many people.  With your logic, I (we) should abandon our hunting for the sake of not becoming a stumbling block?  If we are striving to show the world by _modeling our behavior after Christ_ (as your posts suggest), I honestly can't say I've ever read where Jesus hunted down and killed anything in the scriptures.  Should I quit hunting because, even though it's not a blatant sin, and, just because I can't reference where Jesus does it,  it may offend someone?


----------



## Al33 (Apr 26, 2006)

It is sad to me when Christians make comments to one another such as: "get real", or illude to them being "prudes", "stumbling blocks" and "narrow minded" when they are merely trying to express in love and with respect why they feel or believe the way they do.

Lord help us all!


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Billy you have got me now. 
Maybe this doesn't answer your question but God gave adam dominion over animals and to me that means for food and other uses.
What I am refering to is any thing that would bring shame on Jesus would be the types of stumbling block I am talking about and there are going to be stumbling blocks to some people no matter how we try to live all we can do ids ask the lord for direction, I even considered quitting hunting for this reason but the lord has shown me that it is not a problem. Now take that for what its worth to you what I am saying is that all things are between you and God he is the one you have to answer to not me.
Sorry thats the best answer I have maybe someone else here can help with that.


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Now we're getting somewhere so you think Jesus thinks less of someone in shorts in Church than someone dressed up be it a suit or whatever. Again get real and back that up with scripture! and yes I would take my hat off in Church just like I would take it off when I sit down for a meal or go inside to me thats proper etiquette. Again this shows me how much my Church means to me and how much I love it!



Unfortunately Leroy, this seems to be a touchy subject for you. You continue to read inference into posts that is simply not there, and you refuse to acknowledge parts of posts that seem to contradict your beliefs. I can't see where in any of my posts that I haven't treated everyone with respect...and if I haven't, I'll apologize. I never implied that Jesus thinks less of a person for wearing shorts to Church. The question was, "does Jesus care?" The answer is quite obviously, yes. 

You want to build up a straw man argument about providing scriptural authority that specifically instructs about proper dress. Examples have been given, examples have obviously been ignored. I gave a reference for folks to read Revelation 5. I am curious how many took the time to read it? If you did read it, what does it mean to you in context of the thread?

Just for my own edification...and this is addressed to anyone. Why would you feel compelled to remove your hat at Church? At the table? Out of ettiquette? Isn't that what ettiquette is all about...vouluntary deference out of respect for another? Do you remove your hat when the national anthem is played? Why?

Another question that was asked is, what would you wear if you were invited to a meeting with the king, or in our case, the president? Would you go in shorts?


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Now take that for what its worth to you what I am saying is that all things are between you and God he is the one you have to answer to not me.
> Sorry thats the best answer I have maybe someone else here can help with that.


Dana - In all respect - And I do truly respect your opinions and honesty as I do all of the posts on this thread.  But, the underlying theme and sense of this thread seems to be saying that it's really not between me and God, but, that I (and others) must comply with what a few have as their opinion on appropriate or inappropriate or else we are either wrong, unwelcome, immature, distractions, errant, or perhaps a combination of all these things.  Just look back through the posts and see this attitude prevailing throughout...  As one on the bubble in my faith-journey, how is this attitude in any way helping me grow closer to a Jesus that's being "dumb-downed" to personal opinion and cultural standards?


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> So, I have been faced with many people (both believers and non-believers, both inside and outside the church as well) who are pretty adamant anti-hunters.  They range from people who thinks is simply inappropriate to people who think it's a vile violation of humanity.  Either way, my hunting (as much as it is a part of me, comforts me, and I enjoy) is definitely a stumbling block to many people.  With your logic, I (we) should abandon our hunting for the sake of not becoming a stumbling block?  If we are striving to show the world by _modeling our behavior after Christ_ (as your posts suggest), I honestly can't say I've ever read where Jesus hunted down and killed anything in the scriptures.  Should I quit hunting because, even though it's not a blatant sin, and, just because I can't reference where Jesus does it,  it may offend someone?



I don't believe hunting will be a stumbling block to someone that is TRULY saved and is attentive to the unction of the Holy Spirit. There are no references to Jesus hunting for his food, but he definitely wasn't a vegetarian. He definitely condoned the eating of meat since he fed the multitude with fish. 

Sorry.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> I don't believe hunting will be a stumbling block to someone that is TRULY saved and is attentive to the unction of the Holy Spirit. There are no references to Jesus hunting for his food, but he definitely wasn't a vegetarian. He definitely condoned the eating of meat since he fed the multitude with fish.
> 
> Sorry.


_And I don't believe wearing shorts to church will be a stumbling block to someone that is TRULY saved and is attentive to the unction of the Holy Spirit._   But, alas, we come full circle and agree that it's really a matter of personal belief/opinion, and not as "spiritual" as we may paint it with our 'churchy" verbiage...


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> _And I don't believe wearing shorts to church will be a stumbling block to someone that is TRULY saved and is attentive to the unction of the Holy Spirit._   But, alas, we come full circle and agree that it's really a matter of personal belief/opinion, and not as "spiritual" as we may paint it with our 'churchy" verbiage...



I agree. I can only speak for myself when I say that it wouldn't be a stumbling block for me as a Christian. I am more concerned what God thinks of a person. But, as others have commented, ultimately, it is between God and the believer.

With all due respect, where you are incorrect is that it is a "personal belief/opinion." It is entirely spiritual and that is why I said originally it is matter of spiritual maturity. 

Some have been quick to paint the ones on here that believe that a person should reverence a thrice holy God by wearing their best when they come into His house as being judgmental. Aren't they being judgmental themselves?

I still have not seen anyone answer the question on what you would wear if you were invited to the Whitehouse for a meeting with the president. I know, the answer is obvious. Since the answer is obvious, why would you not afford the King of Kings the same deference?


----------



## leroy (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Leroy, this seems to be a touchy subject for you. You continue to read inference into posts that is simply not there, and you refuse to acknowledge parts of posts that seem to contradict your beliefs. I can't see where in any of my posts that I haven't treated everyone with respect...and if I haven't, I'll apologize. I never implied that Jesus thinks less of a person for wearing shorts to Church. The question was, "does Jesus care?" The answer is quite obviously, yes.
> 
> You want to build up a straw man argument about providing scriptural authority that specifically instructs about proper dress. Examples have been given, examples have obviously been ignored. I gave a reference for folks to read Revelation 5. I am curious how many took the time to read it? If you did read it, what does it mean to you in context of the thread?
> 
> ...




What would make you think Jesus cares if you wear a nice pair of shorts vs slacks. In your post you said Rev. chapter 4 now its 5. I read 4 last night but could not see how it indicates any dress code. It is about praising and honoring God but no way indicates dressing a certain way to do it. So now its a person who wears shorts to Church is not as mature in their faith as someone who has a suit on how can you prove that, its simple you can't. This is a personal opinion that you are trying to spin into a biblical or spiritual one and it just does not fly. And with that I'm done with this one!


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> I agree. I can only speak for myself when I say that it wouldn't be a stumbling block for me as a Christian. I am more concerned what God thinks of a person. But, as others have commented, ultimately, it is between God and the believer.
> 
> With all due respect, where you are incorrect is that it is a "personal belief/opinion." It is entirely spiritual and that is why I said originally it is matter of spiritual maturity.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, because our Risen Lord is not an earthly king or ruler, and I think Jesus said he came to free the oppressed, ransom the sinner, and not to critique the wardrobe of those seeking him.   An earthly ruler demands us bow before him, and, it would actually be our culture that pressured us to wear a suit if we were invited to the White House.  I do not think I have to “perform” in order for Jesus to love me and have a saving relationship with me.  I don’t think he’s too much into our wardrobe as much as he is into our heart.  The way I live my life; the way I love; the way I worship is not something to be dictated by man, culture, nor personal opinion.  Rather, it is truly between God and me, and I don’t think for a second it makes me any less “mature” than you or anyone else if I were to choose to wear shorts into a church worship service.  I’ll ask you again, What does our Lord Jesus actually have to say about the matter?  (Not you; not your further opinions (I’ve heard them time and time again through this thread).  What does Jesus actually have to say to this poor, depraved, immature sinner who would even think about entertaining the idea that it’s alright to wear shorts into church?


----------



## PWalls (Apr 26, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> This is a personal opinion that you are trying to spin into a biblical or spiritual one and it just does not fly. And with that I'm done with this one!



I have yet to see where anyone addresses the questions asked about respect?

We have respect for a court of law, for presidents, for other people's homes, for dignitaries, for weddings, for funerals, etc. We respect them by wearing a suitable attire for that occasion.

Those are all man-made occasions. We dress accordingly.

Now we have people on here getting defensive when they are asked why they don't show the same respect to the Lord in His house? What's the problem?

Do you guys who advocate shorts as OK in church turn around and wear them 24/7 to every other occasion you go to? Do you have nothing else but shorts in your wardrobe?If so, then I can't say that there is an argument anymore. However, if there are occasions where you wear slacks/shirts or suits to a man-made secular event and then you turn around and wear shorts to church, then it looks to me like there is a different level of respect.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> I’ll ask you again, What does our Lord Jesus actually have to say about the matter?  (Not you; not your further opinions (I’ve heard them time and time again through this thread).  What does Jesus actually have to say to this poor, depraved, immature sinner who would even think about entertaining the idea that it’s alright to wear shorts into church?



You know as well as I do that Jesus has said nothing about shorts because they weren't around then. Kinda of a circular argument that you have there. Jesus also didn't mention hats in Church, but most people take them off.


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> What would make you think Jesus cares if you wear a nice pair of shorts vs slacks. In your post you said Rev. chapter 4 now its 5. I read 4 last night but could not see how it indicates any dress code. It is about praising and honoring God but no way indicates dressing a certain way to do it. So now its a person who wears shorts to Church is not as mature in their faith as someone who has a suit on how can you prove that, its simple you can't. This is a personal opinion that you are trying to spin into a biblical or spiritual one and it just does not fly. And with that I'm done with this one!



You are right, I said chapter 4. However, both were appropriate for the thread. The point of both was to try and see if one might get a picture of just how truly holy God is. 

It is completely about spiritual maturity. There are those that want to wear what is comfortable to them and don't want to be bothered by hundreds of years of tradition...a tradition, by the way, that was established because people had a great reverence for God, and believe that he deserves better than what we wear everyday to the golf course of to the mall. A tradition that is founded in a desire to show that our time of worship is different than all of our other times. A tradition that we consider God's house to be sacred and that there ought to be a distiction between that an other places we go.

God bless.


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

Woodswalker said:
			
		

> Yeah, its secular.
> 
> how do we divorce ourselves from the secular, or do we??



That is a very, very good question! 

The answer is not to divorce ourselves from the secular, but to separate ourselve from the secular.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I have yet to see where anyone addresses the questions asked about respect?
> 
> We have respect for a court of law, for presidents, for other people's homes, for dignitaries, for weddings, for funerals, etc. We respect them by wearing a suitable attire for that occasion.
> 
> ...


Excellent post sir!  The truth, and an actual discussion not guised in "religiosity".  Thank you...  As for the post.  For me shorts are more casual, real, honest apparel.  Anytime I dress in slacks, suit or tie, it's really not "who I am".  I hate those clothes (And they really are symbols of status created by man anyway).  When I wear something more "dressy" to church, it's so out of context with who I really am, I feel, fake, hypocritical...  But, when I wear to church what I wear the other 6 days of the week I simply feel as if I'm going into God's presence open, vulnerable, real...  So, to me, it just more respectful to go before the one who was willing to hang mostly naked on that cross for my sin, as one who is also naked (metaphorically speaking, or that would be a whole other thread  ) -- To not be pressured by man's , society's, culture's rules of proper etiquette and attire, I feel more alive and in his presence than any other time.  I suppose that's why I don't feel comfortable in a lot of churches that think you're supposed to dress differently for that one hour on Sunday mornings than any other time -- I'm a seeker of the Lord, not a keeper of man's laws.  I recall the woman in the Bible who has the issue of bleeding - She came through the crown just as she was (as filthy as that was perceived in her culture), yet, Jesus felt her touch and brought her wholeness in life.  Some of the "Get all dressed up" before you go to church just says to me, Get your act all cleaned up.  Get it all together.  In essence, save yourself, and then, then come before the Master.  I've tried that, and it just hasn't worked.  it's only when I honestly go before him dressed in my filthy rags that I can really see the loving, open, inviting and accepting Savior that he really is.  And that, that is more important to me and my soul than pleasing anybody on the face of this little globe we call earth...


----------



## PWalls (Apr 26, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> Excellent post sir!  The truth, and an actual discussion not guised in "religiosity".  Thank you...  As for the post.  For me shorts are more casual, real, honest apparel.  Anytime I dress in slacks, suit or tie, it's really not "who I am".  I hate those clothes (And they really are symbols of status created by man anyway).  When I wear something more "dressy" to church, it's so out of context with who I really am, I feel, fake, hypocritical...  But, when I wear to church what I wear the other 6 days of the week I simply feel as if I'm going into God's presence open, vulnerable, real...  So, to me, it just more respectful to go before the one who was willing to hang mostly naked on that cross for my sin, as one who is also naked (metaphorically speaking, or that would be a whole other thread  ) -- To not be pressured by man's , society's, culture's rules of proper etiquette and attire, I feel more alive and in his presence than any other time.  I suppose that's why I don't feel comfortable in a lot of churches that think you're supposed to dress differently for that one hour on Sunday mornings than any other time -- I'm a seeker of the Lord, not a keeper of man's laws.  I recall the woman in the Bible who has the issue of bleeding - She came through the crown just as she was (as filthy as that was perceived in her culture), yet, Jesus felt her touch and brought her wholeness in life.  Some of the "Get all dressed up" before you go to church just says to me, Get your act all cleaned up.  Get it all together.  In essence, save yourself, and then, then come before the Master.  I've tried that, and it just hasn't worked.  it's only when I honestly go before him dressed in my filthy rags that I can really see the loving, open, inviting and accepting Savior that he really is.  And that, that is more important to me and my soul than pleasing anybody on the face of this little globe we call earth...




I understand your logic.

Now here's mine.

I dress up on Sunday morning, not for anyone else, but for me. I wear blue jeans and shorts and slacks during the week to various functions. However, on Sunday morning, my entire attitude is for the worship service I am about to have in the Lord's house. It is a sign of respect for me to put on that tight suit and to wear nice clothes. The Lord granted me a lifestyle that allows me to afford a suit, so out of respect, I am going to wear one for Him on that day. Does that suit change the quality of my worship, No, not in the least. Would I still worship the Lord in shorts, or blue jeans, or a speedo? Definately yes.

There is nothing biblically relevant about shorts or no shorts. It is a matter of respect to the Lord on the day that He set aside for worship.

I will say this though. Without some sort of controlled clothing restrictions, you open the door for more liberal dress. Even now we have women that wear short skirts and revealing tops. And, I can understand why if they see a man forgoing slacks for shorts. I mean, if the man can be comfortable and showing skin, why can't woman.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Billy 
Irespect your beliefs and opinions also but you have said you were on the bubble I take that to mean you are not totally giving yourself over to the lord( I'm not saying you are not saved or anything like that, Your salvation is between you and God. Not you and everyone else). This may be because you don't fully understand the relationship that is required for you to recieve all the blessings of God, I don't Know. But I don't think you or any one else on here wants to cause anyone not to accept Jesus because of anything they have said or done. No wearing shorts to church is not going to cause you not to be saved or cause you to lose your salvation what it might cause is someone to not accept the lord. You may ask how I don't Know but do you or anyone else want to take that chance. While wearing shorts may be the least of our worries it is still a concern thats all I am saying please don't let this ruin your walk with christ if you don't have a conviction against shorts then don't let that be what keeps you from attending some of the churches that people like my self attend go and maybe your questions will be answered either by the spirit or the preaching.
For anyone else on this thread that disagrees about the dress requirements then pray and ask Jesus to help you with it whether for or against it take his word for it and remember everything in Gods word is not black and white. Irecall a time when the deciples tried to cast out a spirit and it wouldn't leave They asked Jesus about it and he told them that this kind would only be cast out with prayer and fasting. It's the same thing here maybe the only way you can find out the answer is through prayer ans fasting.
I hope I have at least made some of you study and pray about this and other things, Ihave put in a lot of time on this and thats about all I can say on it at this point.
May God bless each of you.
Dana

P.S. 
The bible says that every tongue should confess and worship Jesus now but in time everyone will confess and worship him. please do so while you have a choice.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 26, 2006)

Thats taken care of in Gods plan at the end of the tribilation period.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 26, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I understand your logic.
> 
> Now here's mine.
> 
> ...


Again, thank you sir, for another fine post.  You seem secure in who you are, and genuine in your expressions of that.  In fact, you are an inspiration to me in this stage of my journey.  I would think you and I could stand/kneel side-by-side in worship before our Lord with neither being hindered by what the other was wearing.  I think that is indeed more like heaven than some of the portrayals I have heard and seen from professing Christians and individual churches over the years.   Thank you, sir, for loving me enough to accept me where I am in my journey without having to tout yourself as superior to me because you may be further along.  Thanks you, and the many in this world like you who give fellow sojourners a helping hand up instead of a judgmental slap in the face...  You, sir, surely represent the Church of our Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

Woodswalker said:
			
		

> All of this discussion, in detail, relates to Law and what is appropriate.
> 
> how do ever face the greater challenge of re-conjoining the Christians and Hebrews into one palpable religion/force/worship??
> 
> i don't know, do you?



Boy Woodswalker! You sure ask some great questions...they would make some great threads.

But to answer your question, the "re-conjoining" took place at calvary when Jesus cried "it is finished"


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

Woodswalker said:
			
		

> are we in 100% consensus on this one, or is there more "work" that needs to be done??
> 
> just asking.
> 
> ...



100%  

Just kidding Woods. I don't think we will ever get 100% 

It is refreshing that someone will ask questions with no apparent agenda or position. Just someone seeking knowledge. Thanks Woods.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 26, 2006)

Woodswalker said:
			
		

> as an aside, if we ever do get to the point of asking good questions, maybe later we can focus on good answers?



Questions are so much easier to ask.

One day, we are all going to know.


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Why would he take it off in the pulpit? Did he get up there and pray the entire time? Obviously, he considered the pulpit a sacred place and removed as an act of reverence.


Our pulpit is in front of the choir loft.  He had to take it off, so we could see the choir.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 26, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> There is no scripture that says not to wear shorts. Not going to find it. There is also not one that says not to wear a bikini or speedos. We are talking about a man doctrine here.
> 
> For me, it still goes back to respect. Everything I have was given to me by the Lord. I am a steward of what he has entrusted to me. He has given me shorts and T-Shirts and slacks and a suit and other clothes.
> 
> No one yet has explained why they wouldn't honor the Lord and respect Him enough to wear the nicest clothes they have (that again He provided) when they come into His house to worship Him. A pair of slacks and a collared shirt (standard dress on a golf course, no less) should not be that much of a problem to manage for church out of respect.



What is the difference between a $50.00 pair of Tommy shorts and a $50.00 pair of Tommy slacks? They are both equally nice.

   7


----------



## 7401R (Apr 26, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> Where in the Bible does it say that tunics were knee length?
> 
> DB BB



Just google biblical times clothing and you will find it or look it up in your Funk&Wagnall.

   7

. A loose-fitting garment, sleeved or sleeveless, extending to the knees and worn by men and women especially in ancient Greece and Rome


----------



## SBG (Apr 26, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> What is the difference between a $50.00 pair of Tommy shorts and a $50.00 pair of Tommy slacks?    7



About 12 inches.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by 7401R
What is the difference between a $50.00 pair of Tommy shorts and a $50.00 pair of Tommy slacks? 7 


About 12 inches. 


I thought it would be 2 knees and a couple of calves


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 26, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> About 12 inches.


I must say, with the intensity of this thread, it truly is refreshing to see us still having senses of humor...


----------



## 7401R (Apr 26, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> I must say, with the intensity of this thread, it truly is refreshing to see us still having senses of humor...



I agree


----------



## leroy (Apr 26, 2006)

anyone wear shorts tonight


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 26, 2006)

So if any of ya'll heard God was going to be down at your church tonight in person and he was wanting to talk to you about some stuff, you're telling me that you would show up to meet him in a pair of shorts and a t-shirt? Yipes...

It's not about your appearance, folks, it's about coming into the presense of the Holiest of Holies and showing the absolute, most humble respect you can muster. If shorts and a t-shirt is the best you can do dress-wise, when you have better clothing available... Well, I guess I better close my mouth. 

It's all about bringing your best before God...

Edit: I feel obligated to say that I am sometimes guilty of violating my own principles, but I do my best to wear my best clothing when going to Sunday worship. And at the risk of sounding high horsey-like, shorts especially are out of the question for me in any kind of church setting.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 26, 2006)

shaggybill said:
			
		

> So if any of ya'll heard God was going to be down at your church tonight in person and he was wanting to talk to you about some stuff, you're telling me that you would show up to meet him in a pair of shorts and a t-shirt? Yipes...
> 
> It's not about your appearance, folks, it's about coming into the presense of the Holiest of Holies and showing the absolute, most humble respect you can muster. If shorts and a t-shirt is the best you can do dress-wise, when you have better clothing available... Well, I guess I better close my mouth.
> 
> It's all about bringing your best before God...



Yea...and you are on the wrong thread. 

No one has said anything about shorts and a t-shirt.

But, I guess in some circles people think that is the only way shorts can be worn.

   7


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 26, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Yea...and you are on the wrong thread.
> 
> 7



I'm pretty sure this entire thread has been about what people wear to church.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 26, 2006)

shaggybill said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure this entire thread has been about what people wear to church.



Not the shorts and t-shirts that you mention.

   7


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 27, 2006)

Well... Unless my browser is really screwing this site up, the first 12-15 pages were discussing wearing shorts to church.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 27, 2006)

shaggybill said:
			
		

> Well... Unless my browser is really screwing this site up, the first 12-15 pages were discussing wearing shorts to church.



Yes...wearing shorts, not wearing t-shirts.

The discussion has been about nice shorts with nice dress-type collared shirts.

   7


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 27, 2006)

Alrighty then... I'll give ya this one.   I was under the impression that regular shorts and a casual t-shirt were the garments in question. Although I still wouldnt wear shorts of any kind to church. But that's just me. Ya'll can do what you want. I dont think it's a heaven or pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie issue, of course, I just believe a person oughta dress up when going to worship their Creator is all. And when it comes to modesty, as was discussed in the early posts, some of the things I've seen people wear to church are just shameful.

Have fun with the discussion. I believe I'll bow out while I still can. (But I'll be watching from the sidelines, so dont be surprised if I jump back in!)  


What am I still doing up...?


----------



## SBG (Apr 27, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Yea...and you are on the wrong thread.
> 
> No one has said anything about shorts and a t-shirt.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the longsuffering???? 

ShaggyBill,

Thanks for the post.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm really trying to plug in.  If I concede and wear a nice, button down collar and the best pair of slacks I have (And maybe even a tie and sport coat at Easter), can I still wear my Birkenstocks and still be reverent and worshipful?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> I'm really trying to plug in.  If I concede and wear a nice, button down collar and the best pair of slacks I have (And maybe even a tie and sport coat at Easter), can I still wear my Birkenstocks and still be reverent and worshipful?


You tell me.



> reverent
> 
> adj 1: feeling or showing profound respect or veneration;



But, if you are wearing Birkenstocks, perhaps we have come to the crux of the issue.   
Just trying to lighten the mood a little.


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> can I still wear my Birkenstocks and still be reverent and worshipful?


When Moses was in God's presence at the burning bush, didn't he tell him to remove his sandals, he was on Holy ground?   
Just thought I would interject that thought.  Before anyone gets terribly upset, I am NOT saying you should go barefoot to Church.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> What is the difference between a $50.00 pair of Tommy shorts and a $50.00 pair of Tommy slacks? They are both equally nice.
> 
> 7


The same difference between a $15 pair of Duckhead shorts and a $100 pair of Linen shorts.  

Some of you guys are trying to make this a 'class' issue or monetary issue.  It is NO SUCH THING.  To be honest, that's a little disingenuous and shameful to try and make it that.   

Why did Moses take his sandals off when in the presence of God?  

We use the phrase 'lowering the bar' often to describe the 'anything goes' mentality of society in general.  It's not lowered it's in free fall.      I almost have what can now only be described as a morbid curiosity to see what the world will be like when my son is an adult (if the Lord sees fit to keep me around).


----------



## PWalls (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> We use the phrase 'lowering the bar' often to describe the 'anything goes' mentality of society in general.  It's not lowered it's in free fall.      I almost have what can now only be described as a morbid curiosity to see what the world will be like when my son is an adult (if the Lord sees fit to keep me around).



Sadly, I imagine that our parents had the same morbid curiousity. Wonder what their opinion is now?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Sadly, I imagine that our parents had the same morbid curiousity. Wonder what their opinion is now?


I've no doubt my father is laying face down now.


----------



## Preacher2671 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Just a few thoughts..........*

You will not find in the Bible a dress code for the current day Church, but you can find many examples in the Old Testament where God instructed and required for anyone coming into the temple to worship to dress accordingly.  This can be found all through the book of Leviticus and I can relate the Temble in the same manner as the Church.  All of this talk of being comfortable makes me wonder whatever happened to humility.  Peter said in his wrings that we should be clothed with humility and God would give grace to the humble.....  not the comfortable.  God also told Joshua to tell the children of Israel to sanctify (to set apart to a sacred purpose) themselves and he would do wonders among them.  Church is not ALL about feeling good but more about  worshipping and giving reverance to our Lord and Savior.  I preach in a suit and tie every Sunday and yes it is hot and uncomfortable, but I'm pretty sure my Savior wasn't comfortable on that cross he bare for me either.


----------



## SBG (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> We use the phrase 'lowering the bar' often to describe the 'anything goes' mentality of society in general.  It's not lowered it's in free fall.      I almost have what can now only be described as a morbid curiosity to see what the world will be like when my son is an adult (if the Lord sees fit to keep me around).



That is a good point Phil. That is the way this needs to be addressed. The bar is continually being lowered. 

I can't imagine this discussion taking place before the '60s. You know, the "cultural" revolution. That great period that attacked our traditional culture with such themes as, "if it feels good, do it"; "fight the power"; "Jesus is cool" etc. It is this cultural revolution that has permeated our schools, and now unfortunately, our Churches, with social modernism. That is why it is now considered okay for teenage boys to wear their shorts below their waste exposing their underwear and we accept it with the notion that it is a natural shift in social mores. 

There are some things that are evident by-products of the cultural revolution:

1. Tradition is a thing of the past. (if it feels good, do it)

2. Established and accepted standards of decency are no longer relevant. Don't tell me what to do!(fight the power)

3. The thought that Jesus is somehow this ambivalent friend that we hang out with sometimes.(Jesus is cool)

4. In another couple of generations, our "southern gentleman" heritage will be gone.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 27, 2006)

Though this thread has taken on multiple themes/agendas (as I'd suspect any conversation would going down this many trails).  But, one of my questions concerning dressing in a fashion that is acceptable, appropriate, humble, mature, and etc as the thread has implied... Mainly, dressing in a way that is our best to honor God...   What or who is the dictator of what is fashionable to honor God?


----------



## 7401R (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> The same difference between a $15 pair of Duckhead shorts and a $100 pair of Linen shorts.
> 
> Some of you guys are trying to make this a 'class' issue or monetary issue.  It is NO SUCH THING.  To be honest, that's a little disingenuous and shameful to try and make it that.
> 
> ...



I ask this question only because it is repeatedly stated in the thread...."the nicest you have"..."the best you have".....I took these statements to be addressing the quality. Nicest and best would imply superiority in one or more characteristics. What underlying characteristic  am I missing? 

Not once in this thread have I seen one post that establishes what about modest shorts makes them  unacceptable attire. It cannot be the length....otherwise tunics  in Biblical times and knee length dresses on women today would be unacceptable. 


   7


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> I ask this question only because it is repeatedly stated in the thread...."the nicest you have"..."the best you have".....I took these statements to be addressing the quality. What underlying meaning of these statements am I missing?
> 
> 
> 7


For MOST people, shorts are for recreational activity or 'worse' (yard work etc...).  For MOST people, slacks are for times that require something a little more dignified (like Church).  

I can't believe anyone is going to seriously contend that shorts is the 'nicest' thing or even more absurdly, the ONLY thing that a persno has to wear to church.   Again, people are throwing up that as a smokescreen to get around the REAL issue we are talking about and it's not the destitute.    Not a Christian church in the world I'm familiar with that would shun anybody for wearing whatever the best is they have is.


----------



## SBG (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> For MOST people, shorts are for recreational activity or 'worse' (yard work etc...).  For MOST people, slacks are for times that require something a little more dignified (like Church).
> 
> I can't believe anyone is going to seriously contend that shorts is the 'nicest' thing or even more absurdly, the ONLY thing that a persno has to wear to church.   Again, people are throwing up that as a smokescreen to get around the REAL issue we are talking about and it's not the destitute.    Not a Christian church in the world I'm familiar with that would shun anybody for wearing whatever the best is they have is.



Yep! 



> Not once in this thread have I seen one post that establishes what about modest shorts makes them unacceptable attire



7...with all due respect, it has. I am sorry that for whatever the reason, you refuse to see it...don't feel bad though, you are not unique.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> I'm really trying to plug in.  If I concede and wear a nice, button down collar and the best pair of slacks I have (And maybe even a tie and sport coat at Easter), can I still wear my Birkenstocks and still be reverent and worshipful?


I think this one got buried under all the amen, adda' boy posts...  Sunday's coming and I've got my shirt cleaned and starched, my slacks nicely ironed, but I'd sure like to know if I'm going to be appropriately dressed if I wear my sandals...  Church folk - Say ye?


----------



## leroy (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> For MOST people, shorts are for recreational activity or 'worse' (yard work etc...).  For MOST people, slacks are for times that require something a little more dignified (like Church).
> 
> I can't believe anyone is going to seriously contend that shorts is the 'nicest' thing or even more absurdly, the ONLY thing that a persno has to wear to church.   Again, people are throwing up that as a smokescreen to get around the REAL issue we are talking about and it's not the destitute.    Not a Christian church in the world I'm familiar with that would shun anybody for wearing whatever the best is they have is.




Guess I'm not like MOST folks because in the summer months 85% of the time I have on shorts. I ,as I said in one of my first posts on this, wear some type of slacks on Sun. morning but usually shorts on sun night and for sure on wed night. If we go out you guessed it shorts, if they want let me in with shorts I ain't going.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> For MOST people, shorts are for recreational activity or 'worse' (yard work etc...).  For MOST people, slacks are for times that require something a little more dignified (like Church).
> 
> I can't believe anyone is going to seriously contend that shorts is the 'nicest' thing or even more absurdly, the ONLY thing that a persno has to wear to church.   Again, people are throwing up that as a smokescreen to get around the REAL issue we are talking about and it's not the destitute.    Not a Christian church in the world I'm familiar with that would shun anybody for wearing whatever the best is they have is.



Congrats Phil !!

I have said all along that I do not wear shorts to church and I really have never done this and have absolutely no intention of ever doing it. I have tried with my posts to get someone to say the word that Phil used in his last reply.

Phil, you are absolutely right when you say that shorts lack the dignity to be worn at church. This is the major difference (in regards to church) between nice shorts and slacks. I feel that it is disrepectful to GOD and other members of the church to enter the sanctuary wearing shorts because they lack the dignity of more appropriate clothing.

Now, please forgive me for having  some of you at  a loss  trying to understand my position.

   7


----------



## billyjames (Apr 27, 2006)

Dignity?  So, just who or what sets the standard for his dignity?


----------



## 7401R (Apr 27, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> 7...with all due respect, it has. I am sorry that for whatever the reason, you refuse to see it...don't feel bad though, you are not unique.



It had not been stated until Phil posted his last reply.

   7


----------



## Flash (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> can I still wear my Birkenstocks



 I must live on the wrong side of the tracks cause I don't know what Birkenstocks are???


----------



## billyjames (Apr 27, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I must live on the wrong side of the tracks cause I don't know what Birkenstocks are???


Sandals (Maybe I mispelled it???)


----------



## 7401R (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> Dignity?  So, just who or what sets the standard for his dignity?



In this case, we set the standard as to what and where we place sufficient esteem so as to dignify GOD.

   7


----------



## billyjames (Apr 27, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> In this case, we set the standard as to what and where we place sufficient esteem so as to dignify GOD.
> 
> 7


I'm not sure I follow - Who is WE?  You and I?  The individual?  You and someone else?  The church officials?  I don't think I'm following who "WE" is...


----------



## Flash (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> Sandals (Maybe I mispelled it???)



 I just need to get out more.


----------



## leroy (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> Sandals (Maybe I mispelled it???)




I wear them sometimes to guess I'm a heathen all the way around  . In our Church as far as I know no one has a problem with shorts or jeans at least on Sun night and wed night but I have seen them on occasion on Sun. morning. So if its not a problem within your Church and you have a clear heart what everyone else thinks is irrelevant.


----------



## SBG (Apr 27, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> It had not been stated until Phil posted his last reply.
> 
> 7



I guess that was the first time the buzzword you were looking for was used. I guess we'll have to check our talking points next time.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> So if its not a problem within your Church and you have a clear heart what everyone else thinks is irrelevant.


Won't argue that, only ask, was it also "not a problem" in your church 20 years ago?  40 years ago?  If it was, what has changed?


----------



## leroy (Apr 27, 2006)

20 yrs ago I was 18 and not at this Church 40 yrs ago I was not around


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Won't argue that, only ask, was it also "not a problem" in your church 20 years ago?  40 years ago?  If it was, what has changed?


Depends who was judging, Phil.  Man or God.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Depends who was judging, Phil.  Man or God.


Man we'll be fine since I don't think anyone can answer for THE man.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> 20 yrs ago I was 18 and not at this Church 40 yrs ago I was not around


Take a guess.


----------



## leroy (Apr 27, 2006)

probably not, what changed it I dont know


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Man we'll be fine since I don't think anyone can answer for THE man.


Thank you.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> what changed it I dont know


I hope that's not true, but it probably is and THAT is the problem.


----------



## leroy (Apr 27, 2006)

hope whats not true that it changed, not all change is bad


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Thank you.


My earthly father is not alive so he can't answer for himself either.  When I go to his grave site I bow my head and say a prayer for him and some might say also to him.  I'm quiet and respectful.  I wouldn't go to my father's grave site dressed or acting disrespectfully nor would any of his other children.  Would my father care?  I don't know, I can't ask him.  In any case, he certainly isn't demanding it today.  It's in my heart out of my love and respect for him to do that though.  I guess I'm just funny that way.  It's the way my father (pick one) raised me.


----------



## 7401R (Apr 27, 2006)

billyjames said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I follow - Who is WE?  You and I?  The individual?  You and someone else?  The church officials?  I don't think I'm following who "WE" is...



I was thinking in terms of the church. Hopefully our personal standard will be the same as that of the church,and they will both be reverent.


----------



## Torupduck (Apr 28, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> My earthly father is not alive so he can't answer for himself either.  When I go to his grave site I bow my head and say a prayer for him and some might say also to him.  I'm quiet and respectful.  I wouldn't go to my father's grave site dressed or acting disrespectfully nor would any of his other children.  Would my father care?  I don't know, I can't ask him.  In any case, he certainly isn't demanding it today.  It's in my heart out of my love and respect for him to do that though.  I guess I'm just funny that way.  It's the way my father (pick one) raised me.


I agree 100% Phil and I do not think dress shorts dispect God or your father.  That is my opinion.  We all know what opinions are like though! Some say mine stinks worse than others.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 28, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> I  Some say mine stinks worse than others.


I ve had the same thing said about my opinion's but the words just roll off like water off of a duck's back.


----------



## billyjames (Apr 28, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> I was thinking in terms of the church. Hopefully our personal standard will be the same as that of the church,and they will both be reverent.


By "church", do you mean the local church, the denomination, the Church Universal?  And, again, I'm just really confused about this "reverent" part.  What, or who, could possibly distinguish a pair of shorts less reverent than a pair of slacks?


----------



## leroy (Apr 28, 2006)

Our Church is helping out a neighboring Church this weekend with a marriage conference by preparing the food. We went up tonight and listened to some of the music during their praise time after the meal. I noticed that a guy playing the guitar had on jeans and flip-flops, all the musicians had on jeans or shorts, didnt seem to bother anyone they were to busy praising the Lord through their wonderful music. This thread has really bothered me  because it has already been established that some think a person with jeans or shorts on in Church are somehow less mature in their walk, I think the ones that are less mature in their walk are the ones that find fault with how people dress for Church(jeans and shorts) I think they are the ones really missing out by judging people and yes it is judging before you know their heart. just my opinion. And yes I had on shorts and sandals also.


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 28, 2006)

When we lived in Palm Coast, FL, we belonged to a Community church.  It was founded 8-9 years ago by the Southern Baptist Association as an outreach ministry.  It's primary purpose is as a seeker church (I might add, all our churches should have this as a primary purpose), which accepts all those who enter its doors.  I worked in the youth ministry down there, so I spent most of my Sundays in the back rooms with the children.  We dressed in shorts and golf style shirts with collars.  We spent one service each Sunday playing games, putting on skits, and interacting with the children on their level about God and Jesus.  When the first service was over, we would make our way into the sanctuary to worship with the adults during the second service.  We always went dressed the same way we dressed in the children's ministry.  We, nor anyone else, did not put on any airs (spelling), nor did we feel the need to change our attire for the adult service.  If we had visitors (read as tourist) walk in off the street to attend our service, as a seeker church, we did not want to hit them with the suit and tie you are woefully under dressed mentality.  
I, nor anyone I know who attended, was never told by any staff member or any other member that I was being disrespectful to God or Jesus because of what I wore to church.  The pastoral staff typically wore long pants and similarly styled golf shirts.  Our Georgia born, Methodist raised, pastor even preached from the pulpit in his boots and jeans.  
What do we say to the bikers who attend church?  What do we say to the farmers who attend church?  Do we turn someone away who is truely seeking to know Jesus Christ as their personal Lord and Savior, simply because he is wearing shorts?  NO.  We cannot know the heart of another man, and isn't that what this is all about.  What's in a man's heart is between he and God.  The clothes on a man's back, is in no way an indication of what's in his heart. 
I understand this is a heated thread with very purposeful stances on both sides of the issue.  When I see my brothers and sisters, I don't focus on what they are wearing.  I rejoice to see them in the house of the Lord seeking to gain knowledge and wisdom in His teachings.  Then, I grab my pencil and begin taking notes.  That's why I am there to begin with.


----------



## leroy (Apr 28, 2006)

DCarter001 said:
			
		

> When we lived in Palm Coast, FL, we belonged to a Community church.  It was founded 8-9 years ago by the Southern Baptist Association as an outreach ministry.  It's primary purpose is as a seeker church (I might add, all our churches should have this as a primary purpose), which accepts all those who enter its doors.  I worked in the youth ministry down there, so I spent most of my Sundays in the back rooms with the children.  We dressed in shorts and golf style shirts with collars.  We spent one service each Sunday playing games, putting on skits, and interacting with the children on their level about God and Jesus.  When the first service was over, we would make our way into the sanctuary to worship with the adults during the second service.  We always went dressed the same way we dressed in the children's ministry.  We, nor anyone else, did not put on any airs (spelling), nor did we feel the need to change our attire for the adult service.  If we had visitors (read as tourist) walk in off the street to attend our service, as a seeker church, we did not want to hit them with the suit and tie you are woefully under dressed mentality.
> I, nor anyone I know who attended, was never told by any staff member or any other member that I was being disrespectful to God or Jesus because of what I wore to church.  The pastoral staff typically wore long pants and similarly styled golf shirts.  Our Geogia born, Methodist raised, pastor even preached from the pulpit in his boots and jeans.
> What do we say to the bikers who attend church?  What do we say to the farmers who attend church?  Do we turn someone away who is truely seeking to know Jesus Christ as their personal Lord and Savior, simply because he is wearing shorts?  NO.  We cannot know the heart of another man, and isn't that what this is all about.  What's in a man's heart is between he and God.  The clothes on a man's back, is in no way an indication of what's in his heart.
> I understand this is a heated thread with very purposeful stances on both sides of the issue.  When I see my brothers and sisters, I don't focus on what they are wearing.  I rejoice to see them in the house of the Lord seeking to gain knowledge and wisdom in His teachings.  Then, I grab my pencil and begin taking notes.  That's why I am there to begin with.




good post


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (May 2, 2006)

*New here and stumbled upon this post*

And I was reminded of a sermon that I preached a few years back. I was preaching at the Douglas County Jail. Around me were men in prison uniforms, standing unashamed with hands in the air praising Jesus. Unaware that they were in prison for just an hour on this Tuesday. They were not in the presence of prison guards but in the presence of tha Holy Spirit. Jesus surrounded Himself with the dregs of society. These people needed Him. They were there in whatever they had to wear and as far as I know there was no dress code required to be part of His ministry. Jesus didn't go and pick the elite citizens of Israel for his desciples. He didn't look at Peter and say, "Go change your clothes and follow me."

I know some of you were raised to wear your Sunday best to church and that is fine. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. But there is absolutely nothing wrong with shorts and flip flops, either. God Bless them!!! They are worshipping!! Being a Christian is about relationships, not clothes.

My 2 cents.

Dan


----------



## leroy (May 2, 2006)

Pale Blue Dun said:
			
		

> And I was reminded of a sermon that I preached a few years back. I was preaching at the Douglas County Jail. Around me were men in prison uniforms, standing unashamed with hands in the air praising Jesus. Unaware that they were in prison for just an hour on this Tuesday. They were not in the presence of prison guards but in the presence of tha Holy Spirit. Jesus surrounded Himself with the dregs of society. These people needed Him. They were there in whatever they had to wear and as far as I know there was no dress code required to be part of His ministry. Jesus didn't go and pick the elite citizens of Israel for his desciples. He didn't look at Peter and say, "Go change your clothes and follow me."
> 
> I know some of you were raised to wear your Sunday best to church and that is fine. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. But there is absolutely nothing wrong with shorts and flip flops, either. God Bless them!!! They are worshipping!! Being a Christian is about relationships, not clothes.
> 
> ...




Amen brother


----------

